# [Q] Root Blu Products Vivo 4.3



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## thefsfempire (Oct 8, 2012)

I just did some digging around on Google and I didn't see any development information regarding that handset. The trouble with the low-end phones/legacy devices/no-name brands is they don't see the mainstream and most developers don't even notice or care that they are there.


----------



## Shark87 (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been doing some research to buy one of these cheap dual core dual sim phones. This has an MT6577 chipset and if I'm not mistaken there are quite a number of MT6577 phones which have been rooted. So I would imagine that this can be rooted, its just that there isn't any great interest surrounding it yet.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 9, 2012)

I just bought this device and looked all over but couldn't find a way to root it and to get things worse i live in brazil and this phone was not set to the brazilian phone numbers format.

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




Shark87 said:


> I've been doing some research to buy one of these cheap dual core dual sim phones. This has an MT6577 chipset and if I'm not mistaken there are quite a number of MT6577 phones which have been rooted. So I would imagine that this can be rooted, its just that there isn't any great interest surrounding it yet.

Click to collapse



This may be a begining. Do you know any ICS dual sim MT6577 that have been successfully rooted?


----------



## Shark87 (Oct 9, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> I just bought this device and looked all over but couldn't find a way to root it and to get things worse i live in brazil and this phone was not set to the brazilian phone numbers format.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Lenovo A789:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1860007

And here's a general thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923764

Also I know there are a few shops (such as etotalk), which root MT6577 phones. There's probably a few more threads around if you dig around a bit more.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 9, 2012)

Shark87 said:


> The Lenovo A789:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1860007
> 
> And here's a general thread:
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect. Do you own a VIVO 4.3?


----------



## Shark87 (Oct 9, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> Perfect. Do you own a VIVO 4.3?

Click to collapse



No, but I have been considering one.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 9, 2012)

Shark87 said:


> The Lenovo A789:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1860007
> 
> And here's a general thread:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I will read those and see if I can root my phone.


----------



## fullbr (Oct 9, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Thank you. I will read those and see if I can root my phone.

Click to collapse




Let's us know if you can get to root your Vivo 4.3. I want to root mine too, but I never did any rooting before.


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Oct 9, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 10, 2012)

jcarlos1993 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. I was able to root my Vivo 4.3 using version 13 of the script. Just run it under normal mode.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 10, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Thank you very much. I was able to root my Vivo 4.3 using version 13 of the script. Just run it under normal mode.

Click to collapse



Worked for me too. Anyone knows how to uninstall its native apps?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 10, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> Worked for me too. Anyone knows how to uninstall its native apps?

Click to collapse



I use Link2SD from the market/google play to remove native apps


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Oct 10, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Thank you very much. I was able to root my Vivo 4.3 using version 13 of the script. Just run it under normal mode.

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## fullbr (Oct 10, 2012)

*ferrcup shall*

Nice!!! I will try on mine this weekend.

Anyone tried to upgrade to Android 4.1 Jelly Bean?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 10, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Nice!!! I will try on mine this weekend.
> 
> Anyone tried to upgrade to Android 4.1 Jelly Bean?

Click to collapse



The phone don't have an update option on the About menu, like other devices, and I don't really see any developer working on this device, so I really doubt we'll see Jelly Bean on this phone


----------



## fullbr (Oct 10, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> The phone don't have an update option on the About menu, like other devices, and I don't really see any developer working on this device, so I really doubt we'll see Jelly Bean on this phone

Click to collapse




But it's not possible to install a new rom with Jelly Bean? Sorry, noob here..


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 10, 2012)

fullbr said:


> But it's not possible to install a new rom with Jelly Bean? Sorry, noob here..

Click to collapse



Well, it's possible, IF someone develop that JB Rom, which I doubt


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm trying to install the galaxy's contact list on it but the only thing i get is the "application not installed" error messagem. Anyone getting the same error messagem with this phone?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 11, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> I'm trying to install the galaxy's contact list on it but the only thing i get is the "application not installed" error messagem. Anyone getting the same error messagem with this phone?

Click to collapse



How are you installing it?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## fullbr (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone help me?

 I downloaded version 13 of the script, double clicked RunMe.bat. typed 1 to choose normal on make a choice, got this message:

Checking if i should run in normal mode or special Sony Mode.
Please connect you device with USB-Debugging enabled now

My mobile is in developer mode, but when I connect to USB nothing happen. I can hear the USB connecting. If I try x) unroot, it gives me error: device not found.

If I click in USB storage I can see the mobile an SD card in local folders. Using Windows 7 64-bit.

Anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 12, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> I downloaded version 13 of the script, double clicked RunMe.bat. typed 1 to choose normal on make a choice, got this message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you connect your phone to the computer, pull down the system menu, you will have a USB connected option, select it and on this screen check the option for Interim USB debugging, that's all you need to do


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 13, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> How are you installing it?

Click to collapse



Just downloaded the app from internet and from SD card hitted the install button, but 'ive got that error message that it wasn't intalled


----------



## fullbr (Oct 13, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> When you connect your phone to the computer, pull down the system menu, you will have a USB connected option, select it and on this screen check the option for Interim USB debugging, that's all you need to do

Click to collapse



Hello Willie,

That didn't work. when I hit Interim USB debugging, I get this message from windows: Device driver software was not successfully installed.

In device manager I see Disk drives: two BLU VIVO 4.3 USB Device. When I hit USB debugging I see the same two VIVO USB DEVICE + Other Devices: BLU VIVO 4.3  without a driver. If I try to update driver it say that window could not find driver software for your device.

You can have a look on the attach images.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Oct 13, 2012)

*enAcco never*

Android SDK is required???


----------



## fullbr (Oct 13, 2012)

jcarlos1993 said:


> Android SDK is required???

Click to collapse



Thanks, that did the trick. After Install Android SDK I updated the driver and everything worked. :laugh:





00Sv3n said:


> i live in brazil and this phone was not set to the brazilian phone numbers format.

Click to collapse



Hi 00Sv3n,

I'm from Brasil as well, did you manage to change the phone numbers format? If yes can you share?

Thanks


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 14, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Thanks, that did the trick. After Install Android SDK I updated the driver and everything worked. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunelly i wasn't able to make this phone recogzine the brazilian phone number format. Have you guys got any progress? I suspect that this will only be achieved if the phone native contact list and dialer is changed for one that is able to recognize such format.
I just sent a questioning to the manufacturer (http://www.bluproducts.com/) about this issue. Let's see if i will get any answer. If you guys do the same i would appreciate.


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Need an Android System Recovery Update.zip*

I rooted my phone.  I installed an audio app from the play store that required root.  Worked great, until it updated today - during the installation process there is a reboot, now my phone is a brick.  Reset the phone - nothing works, still a brick.

I can access the system recovery via VolUP and Power.  Would someone be able to provide me an update from their Blu so I can "update" via system recovery?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 15, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> I'm trying to install the galaxy's contact list on it but the only thing i get is the "application not installed" error messagem. Anyone getting the same error messagem with this phone?

Click to collapse



please post the URL fir the file so I can test it on my phone.

Regards.


----------



## fullbr (Oct 15, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> I can access the system recovery via VolUP and Power.  Would someone be able to provide me an update from their Blu so I can "update" via system recovery?

Click to collapse



Hi Larry,

How can I make a update from my BLU Vivo to send you?


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Blu Vivo update*



fullbr said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> How can I make a update from my BLU Vivo to send you?

Click to collapse



I believe CWM or Nandroid Backup can create an update.zip.  I think both require root access.
I'm relatively new at all this, but I think that's the way to do it.


----------



## fullbr (Oct 16, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> I believe CWM or Nandroid Backup can create an update.zip.  I think both require root access.
> I'm relatively new at all this, but I think that's the way to do it.

Click to collapse



Ok. I will search on this and try to make a backup from my BLU Vivo.

If anyone else know how to back up BLU Vivo please help.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

I installed Rom Manager but wasn't able to install ClockworkMod Recovery. I'm trying to install ClockMR manually, but as I'm new to this as well I was not able to do ityet, but will keep trying, this will be good to anyone with BLU Vivo 4.3 to have a back up rom.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 16, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Ok. I will search on this and try to make a backup from my BLU Vivo.
> 
> If anyone else know how to back up BLU Vivo please help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the model that you're using? 910i or 910a?


----------



## fullbr (Oct 16, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> What is the model that you're using? 910i or 910a?

Click to collapse



Mine is 910a.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 16, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Mine is 910a.

Click to collapse



Mine too. Are you experiencing any kind of problem about the phone number detection?


----------



## fullbr (Oct 16, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> Mine too. Are you experiencing any kind of problem about the phone number detection?

Click to collapse



Mine is working fine. I get the number and ID (name) of the person calling. But I don't have any city area code (DDD) in front of the number. 
If I put the area code (DDD) in front of the number, the name of the person calling don't show, just the number.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 16, 2012)

[/COLOR]





fullbr said:


> Mine is working fine. I get the number and ID (name) of the person calling. But I don't have any city area code (DDD) in front of the number.
> If I put the area code (DDD) in front of the number, the name of the person calling don't show, just the number.

Click to collapse



Which are the carriers that you're using? I'm using Vivo and Tim. The Vivo sim card automatically mounts the area code (ddd) when someone is calling you and when receiving SMSs as well, so the phone doesn't show the name of the contact, just the number.
I've read in other forums(gsm arena) that people from other countries are having the same problems


----------



## fullbr (Oct 16, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> Which are the carriers that you're using? I'm using Vivo and Tim. The Vivo sim card automatically mounts the area code (ddd) when someone is calling you and when receiving SMSs as well, so the phone doesn't show the name of the contact, just the number.

Click to collapse



I'm using Vivo and Tim as well.You are right, I just made a test with Vivo and they put 011 in front of the number. One way to work around this is to duplicate your phone contact list and put 011 in front of the duplicated numbers.


----------



## 00Sv3n (Oct 16, 2012)

fullbr said:


> I'm using Vivo and Tim as well.You are right, I just made a test with Vivo and they put 011 in front of the number. One way to work around this is to duplicate your phone contact list and put 011 in front of the duplicated numbers.

Click to collapse



Three times: 0xxNUMBER for calls, +55xxNUMBER for SMSs and there are times that this carrier displays the number as 015xxNUMBER.
Any idea about solving this?


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 16, 2012)

00Sv3n said:


> What is the model that you're using? 910i or 910a?

Click to collapse



Mine is the 910a.  If anyone can help me out with a system restore update, it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




00Sv3n said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Which are the carriers that you're using? I'm using Vivo and Tim. The Vivo sim card automatically mounts the area code (ddd) when someone is calling you and when receiving SMSs as well, so the phone doesn't show the name of the contact, just the number.
> I've read in other forums(gsm arena) that people from other countries are having the same problems

Click to collapse



I have AT&T in the 3G slot and T-mobile in the 2G slot.  I had problems with the phone identifying the caller depending on which SIM they called.  The T-mobile line would prepend a 1 to all US phone numbers.  When I lived overseas, I had +1's in front of people's numbers for international dialing.  If the entry had a +1, then the phone could match the number.  HOWEVER, when the same person would call on the AT&T line, it would not match it up.  I found that I had to add the phone number to a person's contact information, but I have noticed that it does not duplicate it in my Google contacts.  It's one of the quirks I've noticed with this phone.

Here's another quirk:  When I would receive an MMS on my 2G card, I lost data connectivity on 3G and the 3G would never reconnect unless I rebooted the phone.  Anyone else see this?  

Oh yeah, I'm sure I've mentioned it already - I really need some help with getting a system recovery update.  My phone is bricked at the moment, and I've reverted to my overseas dual sim card which results in my data all being EDGE....zoiks! it's painfully slow.  Thanks again.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## fullbr (Oct 16, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure I've mentioned it already - I really need some help with getting a system recovery update.  My phone is bricked at the moment, and I've reverted to my overseas dual sim card which results in my data all being EDGE....zoiks! it's painfully slow.  Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Sorry, wasn't able to manually install ClockworkMod Recovery to back up my ROM. Like I said, I'm new to this and all the methods that I tried to install didn't work. But will keeping trying to install Clockwork. If anyone can help us with that it would be much appreciated.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 16, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Mine is the 910a.  If anyone can help me out with a system restore update, it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, there is no CWM for this phone, and that's what we need to make a full rom backup. I'l investigate if there is another way to get a backup


----------



## toninsc (Oct 17, 2012)

guys, i´m brazilian and i was interested in buying the phone, i gave up because the difficulties in root and cwm etc.... but, i think to put cwm on vivo 4.3 it´s need to know if bootloader is unlocked, i say that because i´ve had many android phones, like sony, samsung and, in all  phones that i´ve had, the bootloader unlocked is the rule to put the clockworkmod...
good look for you...


----------



## maxtremist (Oct 17, 2012)

hi guys,

i was also thinking about rooting mine, but couldn't get the phone connected/recognised. 
USB debugging is enabled and Android SDK installed (4.1.2, 4.0.3, Google USB Driver)

Whats missing? Does anybody of u havs a separete device driver?


And what was that with bricking after an update? Was it an app update or android -update?

hope i can contribute a little bit more in the future, besides asking ; )


----------



## fullbr (Oct 17, 2012)

maxtremist said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i was also thinking about rooting mine, but couldn't get the phone connected/recognised.
> USB debugging is enabled and Android SDK installed (4.1.2, 4.0.3, Google USB Driver)
> ...

Click to collapse



Plug your mobile in USB and select Interim USB debugging. Go to Device Manager, find the BLU VIVO driver that is not installed, right click on it, go to update driver software. Choose click my computer for driver software, then do a search on C:\ (click include subfolders). If you have Android SDK on your PC it will install Android Composite ADB Interface on the driver. That's is how worked on mine.


----------



## maxtremist (Oct 18, 2012)

fullbr said:


> Plug your mobile in USB and select Interim USB debugging. Go to Device Manager, find the BLU VIVO driver that is not installed, right click on it, go to update driver software. Choose click my computer for driver software, then do a search on C:\ (click include subfolders). If you have Android SDK on your PC it will install Android Composite ADB Interface on the driver. That's is how worked on mine.

Click to collapse



I thought that too. 

i searched for android_winusb.inf wich i found in \User\...\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\extras\google\usb_driver 
but still it won't install. will try it on another PC as well

Edit: Okay don't no what went wrong, but after installing the "Google Nexus 7 Toolkit" it worked.

-> mi vivo is rooted


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 18, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> As far as I know, there is no CWM for this phone, and that's what we need to make a full rom backup. I'l investigate if there is another way to get a backup

Click to collapse



Thanks I appreciate it.  I'm hoping not to have to dole out for another phone.


----------



## fullbr (Oct 18, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Thanks I appreciate it.  I'm hoping not to have to dole out for another phone.

Click to collapse



Try to install the ClockworkMod on your phone. Even if we can get a backup from our Vivo you will need to have it installed to flash the ROM.
I will only be able to work on my phone this weekend, I was searching on how to install manually, the Clocwwork 5.0.2.0 is the one that may be more compatible with all phones. But I still hope that there is another way to backup the room without CWM.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 19, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> I rooted my phone.  I installed an audio app from the play store that required root.  Worked great, until it updated today - during the installation process there is a reboot, now my phone is a brick.  Reset the phone - nothing works, still a brick.
> 
> I can access the system recovery via VolUP and Power.  Would someone be able to provide me an update from their Blu so I can "update" via system recovery?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



btw, what audio app did you install?

I Installed Beats Audio driver, and after a reboot, my phone end like yours.

I have done a very detail search and now I have CMW for Vivo 4.3, I'll post the file and information on Monday, sorry guys, but I have to leave for the weekend right now. I'll be back with all details and how to's


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 20, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> btw, what audio app did you install?
> 
> I Installed Beats Audio driver, and after a reboot, my phone end like yours.
> 
> I have done a very detail search and now I have CMW for Vivo 4.3, I'll post the file and information on Monday, sorry guys, but I have to leave for the weekend right now. I'll be back with all details and how to's

Click to collapse



Yeah, Beats Audio driver is what bricked my phone.  Please let me know what version of CWM you used when you get back.
Have a safe trip.  Thanks again.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 22, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Yeah, Beats Audio driver is what bricked my phone.  Please let me know what version of CWM you used when you get back.
> Have a safe trip.  Thanks again.

Click to collapse



I'm back from my weekend trip. So here's the deal. This is the recovery image, this is not a generic CMW, I had to create it for this phone, my phone is a 910a, so I don't know if this will work on 910i


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2mghpwdg0wmmj5
```

password for the rar file is: 
	
	



```
williegomeztforxda
```

You will need Mediatek Smartphone Fash Tool


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?qwf1452te1s3lxs
```

You need to extract the Smartphone Flash tool on your hard drive. on the extract folder you will see a Driver folder,  run the InstallDriver.exe and install drivers, the you need to open the Flash_tool.exe file

On the main screen, you will have to click on "Scattter-loading" file that you extract from my .rar file (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt)

You will then have to check the RECOVERY box, if in locations there is no file, double click on RECOvery and you will be asked for a file, you have to select the recovery.img file extracted from my file. With the phone disconnected from the PC, you click on the DOWNLOAD button, you will get a warning windows that says "not ALL images are correctly loaded, which may cause boot up issue! Do you still want to go on downloading anyway?" you click on YES.

NOW you connect the Vivo 910a WITHOUT BATTERY, just the phone, your computer will recognize the phone and you will see a bar at the bottom of the program, wait until you get the DOWNLOAD OK window.

Now you have to disconnect from the PC, put the battery on the phone and press VOL UP+POWER button and you will boot into CMW.

Now, since my phone is soft bricked, We need someone with a 910a to install CMW and create a Full backup and upload it so we could restore our phones.

Thanks


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 22, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> I'm back from my weekend trip. So here's the deal. This is the recovery image, this is not a generic CMW, I had to create it for this phone, my phone is a 910a, so I don't know if this will work on 910i
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




Dude!  Your instructions are impeccable.  I have CWM on my phone after following your instructions - now hopefully someone to be able to get us an image.  Thanks.  One step closer.


----------



## jcfigueroa (Oct 22, 2012)

*User with D910a*



larryboy96 said:


> Dude!  Your instructions are impeccable.  I have CWM on my phone after following your instructions - now hopefully someone to be able to get us an image.  Thanks.  One step closer.

Click to collapse



Hello!
I'm from Colombia. I was reading the entire thread in order to root my new BLU Vivo 4.3 (D910a). I just did the process 4 hours ago. I had to install the Android SDK and also the Nexus 7 drivers (Both explained in this thread). I have Win 7 64 bits.

I have not installed any app after I rooted my phone. I never have installed the CWM. Tell me if I can help you with your issue. Please tell me how to proceed. I'm a computer engineer but absolutely new in Android.

UPDATE: I already have a lot of personal info in my phone (Email accounts, saved passwords, etc). Will this full backup process also send that data to you? There is a process to avoid to send that data? Maybe a current backup / factory reset / backup for you / restore the current status?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 22, 2012)

jcfigueroa said:


> Hello!
> I'm from Colombia. I was reading the entire thread in order to root my new BLU Vivo 4.3 (D910a). I just did the process 4 hours ago. I had to install the Android SDK and also the Nexus 7 drivers (Both explained in this thread). I have Win 7 64 bits.
> 
> I have not installed any app after I rooted my phone. I never have installed the CWM. Tell me if I can help you with your issue. Please tell me how to proceed. I'm a computer engineer but absolutely new in Android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the backup will send all the data in the phone, like email, password, etc, so the way to proceed is: do a full backup of your phone, just to make sure, copy the back up to your PC, to a factory reset on your phone, delete cache, and then do a full back up again, copy this new backup to your PC and upload this to media fire or another hosting solution, then restore your full back on your phone.

Hope you can help us restoring our phone.

Thanks


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 22, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Yes, the backup will send all the data in the phone, like email, password, etc, so the way to proceed is: do a full backup of your phone, just to make sure, copy the back up to your PC, to a factory reset on your phone, delete cache, and then do a full back up again, copy this new backup to your PC and upload this to media fire or another hosting solution, then restore your full back on your phone.
> 
> Hope you can help us restoring our phone.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



One thing, once you install CMW, for a backup, on CMS menu, go to "Backup and restore", then "Choose backup format" and select "tar", and then the first option "backup".

On the SD card you will then have a folder named: clockworkmod\backup\ 

then a folder with the date & time of the backup, you need to .rar or .zip this folder and upload it so we could restore our phones


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 23, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Dude!  Your instructions are impeccable.  I have CWM on my phone after following your instructions - now hopefully someone to be able to get us an image.  Thanks.  One step closer.

Click to collapse



Can you run this file on the CMW (copy the .zip file to the sdcard, on CMW select "Install zip from sdcard", then "choose zip from sdcard" and then select the file) , then wipe cache and under advanced options wipe dalvik cache and check if the phone boot again?


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 24, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Can you run this file on the CMW (copy the .zip file to the sdcard, on CMW select "Install zip from sdcard", then "choose zip from sdcard" and then select the file) , then wipe cache and under advanced options wipe dalvik cache and check if the phone boot again?

Click to collapse



So, I tried it - twice.  I still have a bricked phone.  Bummer.  Did it work for you?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 24, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> So, I tried it - twice.  I still have a bricked phone.  Bummer.  Did it work for you?

Click to collapse



No, it didn't worked for me, but I did make a lot of changes before installing CMW. so I was hoping this work on your phone.

So I still waiting for someone to provide the nandroid back up.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 24, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> No, it didn't worked for me, but I did make a lot of changes before installing CMW. so I was hoping this work on your phone.
> 
> So I still waiting for someone to provide the nandroid back up.

Click to collapse



We can use the Mediatek Flash tool to dump the ROM without using CMW, if someone is willing to help, please contact me.


----------



## jcfigueroa (Oct 27, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> We can use the Mediatek Flash tool to dump the ROM without using CMW, if someone is willing to help, please contact me.

Click to collapse



Hello,
In the weekend I will have time for this. Please tell me how to proceed with the Mediatek Flash tool


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 27, 2012)

jcfigueroa said:


> Hello,
> In the weekend I will have time for this. Please tell me how to proceed with the Mediatek Flash tool

Click to collapse



I have made some test and I think the best way is for you to install CMW, just use my instructions on the other post, then create the backup from CWM. Why I recommend this way, because this way (doing it the way I told you on the other post, backup.factory reset-backup-restore your original backup) we can be sure we won't get any of your private data you have on your phone. Also, the resulting backup will be around 300 mb and with the Mediatek Flash Tool the result file is around 900 mb. 

Let me know if you are willing to install CMW.

Also, I have the original recovery image extracted from the phone, in case you then want to restore it, which I don't see a reason for that, but just in case.

Regards and thank you for your help. If you need more information, you can send me a private message, and since you're from Colombia it can be in spanish if you want)


----------



## larryboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> I have made some test and I think the best way is for you to install CMW, just use my instructions on the other post, then create the backup from CWM. Why I recommend this way, because this way (doing it the way I told you on the other post, backup.factory reset-backup-restore your original backup) we can be sure we won't get any of your private data you have on your phone. Also, the resulting backup will be around 300 mb and with the Mediatek Flash Tool the result file is around 900 mb.
> 
> Let me know if you are willing to install CMW.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any luck getting an image? Just wondering.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 30, 2012)

larryboy96 said:


> Any luck getting an image? Just wondering.

Click to collapse



No luck yet, still waiting for someone's help


----------



## 599600 (Nov 4, 2012)

hi all, am from singapore n is doing the cwm backup now. will update again once done. cheers


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 6, 2012)

599600 said:


> hi all, am from singapore n is doing the cwm backup now. will update again once done. cheers

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I'm waiting for the backup. Regards


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 6, 2012)

So I made backups. The files are:
 Directory of F:\clockworkmod\backup\2012-01-01.00.06.10

01/01/2012  12:06 AM    <DIR>          .
01/01/2012  12:06 AM    <DIR>          ..
01/01/2012  12:06 AM              6,291,456 boot.img
01/01/2012  12:06 AM              6,291,456 recovery.img
01/01/2012  12:06 AM                          0 system.ext4.tar
01/01/2012  12:06 AM          401,179,648 system.ext4.tar.a
01/01/2012  12:06 AM                          0 data.ext4.tar
01/01/2012  12:06 AM            42,814,464 data.ext4.tar.a
01/01/2012  12:06 AM                          0 .android_secure.vfat.tar
01/01/2012  12:07 AM          301,573,632 .android_secure.vfat.tar.a
01/01/2012  12:07 AM                          0 cache.ext4.tar
01/01/2012  12:07 AM                  80,384 cache.ext4.tar.a
01/01/2012  12:07 AM                       510 nandroid.md5
              12 File(s)    758,231,550 bytes

This look about right?

The about screen says:
BLU_D910a_V01_GENERIC 2012-08-27 11:13
ANDROID 4.0.4
KERNEL 3.0.13
MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V1.P1,2012/07/14 18:05

I did a full factory reset and then made the backup, I have yet to root it, so this is about as clean as you can get.

You msg me an FTP or something, and I'll send it.  I don't use mediafire or share4 or whatever, so you tell me how you want it, it's 491mb?


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 6, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> So I made backups. The files are:
> Directory of F:\clockworkmod\backup\2012-01-01.00.06.10
> 
> 01/01/2012  12:06 AM    <DIR>          .
> ...

Click to collapse



That is perfect. if you could ZIP or RAR the files it will be great, if not, there is no problem , just upload the files to the FTP I sent on a PM.

Thank you


----------



## larryboy96 (Nov 6, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> So I made backups. The files are:
> Directory of F:\clockworkmod\backup\2012-01-01.00.06.10
> 
> 01/01/2012  12:06 AM    <DIR>          .
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you compress it and share it via Google Drive?


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just got mine today, and figured I'd help you guys out before it got loaded with too much personal crap.  I was a little worried about joining your brick club by installing CMW, but it went perfectly

I hope the files help you guys recover, I hope it can also lead to a Cyanogenmod release for us too.  

If I had any idea where to start, I'd try to port CM 10 to this model. (btw the MicroMax A90S is a clone of this phone supposedly,so we should watch for that too)


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 6, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> I just got mine today, and figured I'd help you guys out before it got loaded with too much personal crap.  I was a little worried about joining your brick club by installing CMW, but it went perfectly
> 
> I hope the files help you guys recover, I hope it can also lead to a Cyanogenmod release for us too.
> 
> If I had any idea where to start, I'd try to port CM 10 to this model. (btw the MicroMax a90 is a clone of this phone supposedly,so we should watch for that too)

Click to collapse



Thank you very much again MacGyver1138, I got my phone working again with this backup


----------



## lopestom (Nov 7, 2012)

*Congratulation*



williegomezt said:


> Thank you very much again MacGyver1138, I got my phone working again with this backup

Click to collapse





williegomezt said:


> No luck yet, still waiting for someone's help

Click to collapse



Williegomezt Hello, I'm from Brazil and would like to congratulate you for the excellent work in BLU 4.3. I have a BLU 910i, and also participate in a community on Orkut and we all follow the backup process. This is because we have visual problems and type in phone numbers. If you can tell us if this backup will run in the 910a or 910i for hardware differences or model, and it can also be done to restore the 910i with the same process as doing this, we would be grateful to help. We do not have much experience, however we already have BLU in Root.


----------



## pwel (Nov 7, 2012)

*battery life*

Hello all,
any experience on battery life? Is it decent? Is there already anyone who has cleaned up the original ROM and notices improvement on battery life?


----------



## 599600 (Nov 7, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> Thank you very much again MacGyver1138, I got my phone working again with this backup

Click to collapse



great to know that. thank you for ur advice n instructions. 
believed we will enjoy this phone


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 7, 2012)

pwel said:


> Hello all,
> any experience on battery life? Is it decent? Is there already anyone who has cleaned up the original ROM and notices improvement on battery life?

Click to collapse



Well I rooted it, removed the GO launcher and installed an old alpha of Trebuchet for 4.0.1, removed most of the bloatware apps (frozen), setup Android Task Killer to kill most things automatically and I have had it on all day so far (5 hours), made 2 five minute phone calls, and played Temple Run for about five minutes and I have 91% remaining.
I'll have to get back to you on how it performs on a_ normal_ day. (Today is it's first day)
It might be an amalgamation of Android software bits, but it's as close to stock ICS I could get.  I'm a little weird, I either want my phone to run CM10 or be stock (right now it a crappy mix of both).  I just wish that the BLU shipped it with a completely vanilla ICS (exception for the Dual-SIM dialer).


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 7, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Williegomezt Hello, I'm from Brazil and would like to congratulate you for the excellent work in BLU 4.3. I have a BLU 910i, and also participate in a community on Orkut and we all follow the backup process. This is because we have visual problems and type in phone numbers. If you can tell us if this backup will run in the 910a or 910i for hardware differences or model, and it can also be done to restore the 910i with the same process as doing this, we would be grateful to help. We do not have much experience, however we already have BLU in Root.

Click to collapse



I'm out of town and I'll return home next monday. I'll work with you next week to have at least a backup of 910i and then work on your issue.

Regards.


----------



## Dr_utd (Nov 9, 2012)

can any body confirm the presnce of arabic language? in menu and keyboard


----------



## lopestom (Nov 10, 2012)

Dr_utd said:


> can any body confirm the presnce of arabic language? in menu and keyboard

Click to collapse



Yes, there is an option of this language on the phone, but will have to download them both to and for the keyboard and menu system android.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 13, 2012)

*HOPE*



williegomezt said:


> I'm out of town and I'll return home next monday. I'll work with you next week to have at least a backup of 910i and then work on your issue.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Thank's Williegomezt. Thanks for help and time to leave us. The world needs more people with this vision. If you want to check more carefully in orkut please enter in orkut - Blu Vivo 4.3 - "Unboxing" , Review PT-BR e Convite


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 13, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Williegomezt Hello, I'm from Brazil and would like to congratulate you for the excellent work in BLU 4.3. I have a BLU 910i, and also participate in a community on Orkut and we all follow the backup process. This is because we have visual problems and type in phone numbers. If you can tell us if this backup will run in the 910a or 910i for hardware differences or model, and it can also be done to restore the 910i with the same process as doing this, we would be grateful to help. We do not have much experience, however we already have BLU in Root.

Click to collapse



I sent you a PM. Please check it.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 14, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> I sent you a PM. Please check it.

Click to collapse



ROOT OK!! Necesito más instrucciones para lo que quieres hacer copia de seguridad. Puede hacer cuando se puede, paso a paso doc o txt si no estamos online e enviar a mi email.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## lopestom (Nov 17, 2012)

*RECOVERY BLU VIVO D910i*



williegomezt said:


> I sent you a PM. Please check it.

Click to collapse





lopestom said:


> ROOT OK!! Necesito más instrucciones para lo que quieres hacer copia de seguridad. Puede hacer cuando se puede, paso a paso doc o txt si no estamos online e enviar a mi email.

Click to collapse



Everything went well. Process CMW and made ​​backup folder "clockworkmod\backup\"
Copy to my PC. Something else to do? Or is it just that?


----------



## lopestom (Nov 17, 2012)

*BACKUP BLU VIVO D910i*



lopestom said:


> Everything went well. Process CMW and made ​​backup folder "clockworkmod\backup\"
> Copy to my PC. Something else to do? Or is it just that?

Click to collapse



You will see that I returned to the factory mode to leave the smallest possible recovery, clean. Do not pulled any native app. The size of the file is around 439MB (461MB).


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 17, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Everything went well. Process CMW and made ​​backup folder "clockworkmod\backup\"
> Copy to my PC. Something else to do? Or is it just that?

Click to collapse



That's all. You now have a D910i Nandroid Backup.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 17, 2012)

*THANKS very much.........*



williegomezt said:


> That's all. You now have a D910i Nandroid Backup.

Click to collapse



That's right! I've done the test today by CWM and restored as before. Thanks again for everything and for your time. If you need and I can help in any way, tell me.:laugh:


----------



## lopestom (Nov 19, 2012)

*RECOVERY BLU VIVO D910i*



lopestom said:


> That's right! I've done the test today by CWM and restored as before. Thanks again for everything and for your time. If you need and I can help in any way, tell me.:laugh:

Click to collapse



I leave links to donwload if someone need to recover the model BLU D910i.

parte 1 - http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7mnJMv9/Recovery_BLU_43_D910i_BRpart1.html
parte 2 - http://www.4shared.com/rar/oeMDkKjx/Recovery_BLU_43_D910i_BRpart2.html
parte 3 - http://www.4shared.com/rar/plOh9d0t/Recovery_BLU_43_D910i_BRpart3.html
parte 4 - http://www.4shared.com/rar/skQgyVJk/Recovery_BLU_43_D910i_BRpart4.html

Mediafire
parte 1 - http:// www. mediafire. com/download. php?m35a01p8ou05b53
parte 2 - http:// www. mediafire. com/download. php?ci6tnscucua05o4
parte 3 - http:// www. mediafire. com/download. php?hpin47n6hstdchh
parte 4 - http:// www. mediafire. com/download. php?80u8340v1iuitvo
"remove spaces from link".

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Could someone provide the link D910a?


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the link for the D910a system backup provided by MacGyver1138


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?tgefw6zdiejcm5c
```


----------



## lopestom (Nov 20, 2012)

*THANKS very much.........*



williegomezt said:


> Here is the link for the D910a system backup provided by MacGyver1138
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all.......... It was made available in the community with the credits and williegomez MacGyver1138. :good:


----------



## Rush79 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Recovering D910i*



lopestom said:


> I leave links to donwload if someone need to recover the model BLU D910i.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Could someone provide the link D910a?

Click to collapse




Thanks for you post Lopestom, that will help a lot. 

Could you please provide a simple tutorial to recover the files on the BLU Vivo 910i using the files that you have provided?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lopestom (Nov 22, 2012)

Rush79 said:


> Thanks for you post Lopestom, that will help a lot.
> 
> Could you please provide a simple tutorial to recover the files on the BLU Vivo 910i using the files that you have provided?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I did almost nothing. I put the recovery in SD2, power / vol + and chose the recovery option by SD2.
But I'm sure that anyone who can write better is *williegomezt*. He's the guy who has more wisdom than me.


----------



## oldgermanman (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello,

it is possible after root, install an german ICS on the phone?


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is the link to the thread for a clone of our BLU Vivo 4.3.  The *"Micromax A90S"*.  Hopefully one of us will be able to find a JB rom.
Micromax A90S: Development Thread 
Apparently this model is also sold under the name *"GioNEE GN868"*. Searching for that plus the word "case" will find you a few sites that carry a case that supposedly fits our phone, but they all look a little shifty, so be careful.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Nov 23, 2012)

oops, didn't read well enough, plz ignore. (can't seem to delete posts)


----------



## lopestom (Nov 24, 2012)

*Identification (Phone x Contats x sms)*

MacGyver1138, I read your statement for Micromax A90S: Development Thread. Hope we can progress to JB.

If anyone can help me in solving the identification of Outgoing calls and Received calls both on the phone - contacts, and the phone - sms.
Its only change the app or have to swap files, xml scripts, ......? In my previous smart, used android 2.2.2 and identification was normal.
Here in Brazil we have identified thus: XXXXXXXX      no spaces or -
But the phone's 4.3 indicates BLU VIVO: XXspaceXXXX-XXXX
Of course we know that BLU VIVO is designed for users of the USA, but I doubt if the problem really phone.apk, storing contacts or ICS 4.0 for a solution for Brazilian users.
I appreciate if someone can answer with certainty, or can help me with more details and informations ....


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 24, 2012)

lopestom said:


> MacGyver1138, I read your statement for Micromax A90S: Development Thread. Hope we can progress to JB.
> 
> If anyone can help me in solving the identification of Outgoing calls and Received calls both on the phone - contacts, and the phone - sms.
> Its only change the app or have to swap files, xml scripts, ......? In my previous smart, used android 2.2.2 and identification was normal.
> ...

Click to collapse



I use mine in Germany, and we have all manner of weird numbers in incoming calls, at first I couldn't get custom incoming ringtones to work, and also was having trouble with it identifying incoming calls.  I thought like you, that it must be something with the phone, maybe not dealing with the +49 that every number gets amended with when someone calls me. A number in my phone book for 0160-9871-2345 would come in as +4916098712345, that's pretty different.  In the end though, I figured out that it had nothing to do with the dialer, it was the SIM.  I discovered that if you try to use numbers directly stored on the SIMs, that certain fields will be unavailable to the contact app, and it can do weird things if you try.  If you "import" from a SIM to the phone, it will carry over the SIMs restrictions to the contact's database, so the way to fix everything for me was to tell the phone to only show me contacts stored in the "phone", and that I must enter those contacts manually.  I realized this because a custom ring tone for one contact was working on the one below it and not on the one I would set it for. (_I also noticed that you can't assign a picture to a SIM stored contact, and if assigned one to an imported contact stored on the phone, that weird things happened too_)

So try this:
*Set your phone to only show you "Phone stored contacts".
Delete any contacts that are stored in the phone; you can try to remove just the ones imported from a SIM but it's best if the contact database is clean.
Manually enter new contacts, or save incoming calls to the contacts as they come in.  *

If mine can understand that an incoming +4916098712345 means "0160-9871-2345", then it should work fine for you too.  Mine works perfect now.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 25, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> I use mine in Germany, and we have all manner of weird numbers in incoming calls, at first I couldn't get custom incoming ringtones to work, and also was having trouble with it identifying incoming calls.  I realized this because a custom ring tone for one contact was working on the one below it and not on the one I would set it for. (_I also noticed that you can't assign a picture to a SIM stored contact, and if assigned one to an imported contact stored on the phone, that weird things happened too_)

Click to collapse



This is what colleagues have done to solve the case and works 100%. Some states have XXXXX-XXXX and other XXXX-XXXX difference from 8 to 9 digits. Credit to Pedro André.
[Received Calls: BLU VIVO 4.3 only identifies the number if it is on the Phonebook exactly how I'm going to say below:
Operator OI => 085 XXXXXXXX <-- SIM 1 (OI)
Operator TIM = XXXXXXXX <-- SIM 2 (TIM)
Operator VIVO = 085 XXXXXXXX <-- Choosing who has another operator SIM (VIVO)

Outgoing calls:
Operator OI = (085) and XXXXXXXX (85) XXXXXXXX XXXXXXXX and <- OK
Operator TIM = XXXXXXXX <- So connection performs well with DDD or without DDD 041 XXXXXXXX
DDD is the number of operators for not local calls.
Operator VIVO = (085) XXXXXXXX and  XXXXXXXX

In short, the problem is not the machine but the operators, two receiving with 085 in front of the number and TIM receives only the phone number without area code on the caller ID.
So far from what I have noticed that having to add the number to 085 and another without the DDD in my phonebook (GOOGLE).]

So I think it is something specific configuration of each operator. Thanks again for the information and news you know, I'll be alert.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## zeyaan (Nov 25, 2012)

hey hi can any1 upload

contact.apk

mms.apk

wit few screen shots?


we at micromax a90s have this weird app wr the messaging app is translucent and its diff to read texts so plz!

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




MacGyver1138 said:


> I use mine in Germany, and we have all manner of weird numbers in incoming calls, at first I couldn't get custom incoming ringtones to work, and also was having trouble with it identifying incoming calls.  I thought like you, that it must be something with the phone, maybe not dealing with the +49 that every number gets amended with when someone calls me. A number in my phone book for 0160-9871-2345 would come in as +4916098712345, that's pretty different.  In the end though, I figured out that it had nothing to do with the dialer, it was the SIM.  I discovered that if you try to use numbers directly stored on the SIMs, that certain fields will be unavailable to the contact app, and it can do weird things if you try.  If you "import" from a SIM to the phone, it will carry over the SIMs restrictions to the contact's database, so the way to fix everything for me was to tell the phone to only show me contacts stored in the "phone", and that I must enter those contacts manually.  I realized this because a custom ring tone for one contact was working on the one below it and not on the one I would set it for. (_I also noticed that you can't assign a picture to a SIM stored contact, and if assigned one to an imported contact stored on the phone, that weird things happened too_)
> 
> So try this:
> *Set your phone to only show you "Phone stored contacts".
> ...

Click to collapse



This should work as I had a similar prob wit my karbonn a9, this helped overcome the bug!!!


how is the phone performance?  

any hd games suggestions?


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 25, 2012)

zeyaan said:


> hey hi can any1 upload
> 
> contact.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you download the backup for the D910a (http://www.mediafire.com/?tgefw6zdiejcm5c) and you extract its contents, and then using 7-zip open the "system.ext4.tar.a" file that was inside, it contains all of the .apks and .odex files from the whole phone.


----------



## zeyaan (Nov 26, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> If you download the backup for the D910a (http://www.mediafire.com/?tgefw6zdiejcm5c) and you extract its contents, and then using 7-zip open the "system.ext4.tar.a" file that was inside, it contains all of the .apks and .odex files from the whole phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks for quick reply but 'm very impatient in doing so much, so just asked if any1 could just upload it as attachments! BTW I have walkman player ported to our device 'll upload if u guys want


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Nov 27, 2012)

i am from brazil

any chance to boost the volume for callings ?
i can not hear almost anything when i am talking with someone. the hearing volume it's too low
it's that a hardware problem ?
sorry for my bad english =(


----------



## ctibor (Nov 28, 2012)

*BLU Vivo 4.3 international ROM?*

Hi, 

I've made a big mistake. I live in Europe and I ordered a BLU Vivo from U.S., but the D910a (American) version, instead of the D910i (international) version.It was my fault, I cannot blame anyone else but myself.  

The phone is good (I previously used BLU Studio 5.3 and gained overall good experience with it -- that's why bought BLU phone again). Everything works well but I cannot make use of the 3G data capability of the phone since in Europe there is WCMDA system. But I think, the difference between the two versions is only in the firmware, not the hardware.

So, I'd like to try falshing the D910i ROM to the device, if possible. But I have'nt found it so far, and the BLU firm does not want to help. Therefore I am asking now the kind help of our community!

Thanks in advance,

Tibor


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Nov 28, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've made a big mistake. I live in Europe and I ordered a BLU Vivo from U.S., but the D910a (American) version, instead of the D910i (international) version.It was my fault, I cannot blame anyone else but myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You're brave to try pushing the 910i version (it is posed in an earlier thread), and let us know if it works.   I thought the hardware controls the radio freqs not the software, but I don't know for sure.  I have the 910a too, and I live in Germany (T-mobile), and mine works fine.  I would see if you can't borrow a SIM from another provider, perhaps its just that one provider that doesn't work. Here is the freq breakdown from the phone.
2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 2100 - D910i
3G Network 	HSDPA 850 / 1900 - D910a
GPRS        	Class 12 (4+1/3+2/2+3/1+4 slots), 32 - 48 kbps
EDGE       	Class 12
Speed        	HSDPA, 7.2 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps

I'm guessing my provider must be on the 850/1900 freqs.  I would check to see what the other providers use in your area.  But if you do flash the 910i, please let us know if it works.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 28, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> You're brave to try pushing the 910i version (it is posed in an earlier thread), and let us know if it works.   I thought the hardware controls the radio freqs not the software, but I don't know for sure.  I have the 910a too, and I live in Germany (T-mobile), and mine works fine.  I would see if you can't borrow a SIM from another provider, perhaps its just that one provider that doesn't work. Here is the freq breakdown from the phone.
> 2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
> 3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 2100 - D910i
> 3G Network 	HSDPA 850 / 1900 - D910a
> ...

Click to collapse



We have the same situation with a friend here in Brazil (Ceara) who bought the wrong model (D910a) and can not change it. So if the question of running 3G model D910a switch to the model D910i, please do let us know, because we had the same idea, but it does not have much experience in development.


----------



## williegomezt (Nov 28, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> You're brave to try pushing the 910i version (it is posed in an earlier thread), and let us know if it works.   I thought the hardware controls the radio freqs not the software, but I don't know for sure.  I have the 910a too, and I live in Germany (T-mobile), and mine works fine.  I would see if you can't borrow a SIM from another provider, perhaps its just that one provider that doesn't work. Here is the freq breakdown from the phone.
> 2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
> 3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 2100 - D910i
> 3G Network 	HSDPA 850 / 1900 - D910a
> ...

Click to collapse



We have the ROM backup and a way to flash the recovery directly to the phone, there is no risk there. I even flash the JB Rom of the A90S from the link you publish, but the phone won't boot. I', pretty sure the frquency is hardware controlled, but might be wrong, he just need to flash the D910i Rom and post results.


----------



## lopestom (Nov 29, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> We have the ROM backup and a way to flash the recovery directly to the phone, there is no risk there. I even flash the JB Rom of the A90S from the link you publish, but the phone won't boot. I', pretty sure the frquency is hardware controlled, but might be wrong, he just need to flash the D910i Rom and post results.

Click to collapse





ctibor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've made a big mistake. I live in Europe and I ordered a BLU Vivo from U.S., but the D910a (American) version, instead of the D910i (international) version.It was my fault, I cannot blame anyone else but myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This files are in #85 page 9 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927093&page=9).


----------



## gusklein (Nov 30, 2012)

*CM10 to blu Vivo 4.3*

Anyone in touch with Cyanogen Team to indicate this nice machine mounted with so poor software?

Thanks


----------



## ctibor (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks. So, first I have to root the phone, then flash recovery, then make a backup of the current ROM, and finally flash the backup made from the D910i firmware. Phew... Demanding enough...

Ok, if I have time this weekend I'll try to do it. Then I'll share the result.


Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én GT-P6800-ről


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 2, 2012)

*Is it really necessary to install the Nexus 7 Toolkit?*



maxtremist said:


> I thought that too.
> 
> i searched for android_winusb.inf wich i found in \User\...\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\extras\google\usb_driver
> but still it won't install. will try it on another PC as well
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Maxtremist (and others who managed to root theirs), I'm stuck at the same point you were. Is it really necessary to install the Nexus 7 Toolkit? It looks like some of the other people in this thread didn't need to install it to get their phone rooted. I'm asking because I am reluctant to install it. Thanx.


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Dec 2, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> Hi Maxtremist (and others who managed to root theirs), I'm stuck at the same point you were. Is it really necessary to install the Nexus 7 Toolkit? It looks like some of the other people in this thread didn't need to install it to get their phone rooted. I'm asking because I am reluctant to install it. Thanx.

Click to collapse



I already had the drivers for another Android phone and they worked.  I would say if you can pull them them directly from Google's site, they should be pretty safe.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 2, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> I already had the drivers for another Android phone and they worked.  I would say if you can pull them them directly from Google's site, they should be pretty safe.

Click to collapse



Thanx, will try one of these days. Which phone was that btw?


----------



## lopestom (Dec 3, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> Thanx, will try one of these days. Which phone was that btw?

Click to collapse



He had a long time and when I needed everything was ok. Download these drivers http://www.4shared.com/rar/dh18zTy5/MTKUSB_Driver_65xx.html.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 3, 2012)

*What do you mean?*



lopestom said:


> He had a long time and when I needed everything was ok. Download these drivers <...>.

Click to collapse



"He had a long time and when I needed everything was ok"? What do you mean?


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Dec 3, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> "He had a long time and when I needed everything was ok"? What do you mean?

Click to collapse



I have a Nexus GSM, a Samsung Galaxy Plus, an Acer Dx900, and I have rooted some friends Android phones, so I have had various drivers, but I think the Google ones may work, if not, find someplace you trust, or use a "sandbox" made with Virtualbox.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 3, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> "He had a long time and when I needed everything was ok"? What do you mean?

Click to collapse



The driver of the BLU is a MTK6577 and I already had that file at link.


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Dec 4, 2012)

prratha93 said:


> This is link to Gionee GN868 's support page. Keep an eye on this site. They might release the kernel source here only. as there are links to kernel sources of other phones of gionee here..

Click to collapse



Translated Gionee site

Original Gionee Site

Re-posted from the MicroMax A90S thread.:highfive:


----------



## yihongyuelan (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe you have to wait.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 6, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've made a big mistake. I live in Europe and I ordered a BLU Vivo from U.S., but the D910a (American) version, instead of the D910i (international) version.It was my fault, I cannot blame anyone else but myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good Afternoon,
Thank you for contacting BLU Products, we are happy to serve you, this is to inform you that the difference is in the band software
Also if you install the software in d910i  d910a it will change the bands .

Regards,


      Service BLU Products


----------



## ctibor (Dec 7, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Good Afternoon,
> Thank you for contacting BLU Products, we are happy to serve you, this is to inform you that the difference is in the band software
> Also if you install the software in d910i  d910a it will change the bands .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info. Would you be so kind and help me to find the proper flashable software with which I could replace the bands?

(I've tried to flash in CWM a backup of a d910i device and I installed it successfully, but still couldn't use the 2100 Mhz band.)

Thanks again,

Tibor


----------



## williegomezt (Dec 8, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Thank you for the info. Would you be so kind and help me to find the proper flashable software with which I could replace the bands?
> 
> (I've tried to flash in CWM a backup of a d910i device and I installed it successfully, but still couldn't use the 2100 Mhz band.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash this under CMW and use it to switch bands

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1052745

and post your results


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 9, 2012)

*thanx*



lopestom said:


> The driver of the BLU is a MTK6577 and I already had that file at link.

Click to collapse



thanx, i was able to root my phone after installing this driver :good:


----------



## nicamel (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,
Can someone tell me what version baseband Model d910I?
my is the d910a: Maui.11AMD.W12.22.SP.v1.P1, 07.14.2012 18:05
Its extract this banda base to make the switch baseband?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 12, 2012)

nicamel said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can someone tell me what version baseband Model d910I?
> my is the d910a: Maui.11AMD.W12.22.SP.v1.P1, 07.14.2012 18:05
> Its extract this banda base to make the switch baseband?

Click to collapse



my d910i says:

MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V1, 2012/06/25 16:32


----------



## nicamel (Dec 12, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> my d910i says:
> 
> MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V1, 2012/06/25 16:32

Click to collapse




What changes is the date and the initials p1.

Or you did not write anything?


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 12, 2012)

nicamel said:


> What changes is the date and the initials p1.
> 
> Or you did not write anything?

Click to collapse



Mine does not have "P1". And I don't know why I have a different date.

(PS: I dont even know what "baseband model" means )


----------



## lopestom (Dec 12, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> my d910i says:
> 
> MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V1, 2012/06/25 16:32

Click to collapse



The baseband RemoWilliams is the same for me. Even date and time.


----------



## ctibor (Dec 13, 2012)

*Bricked my phone*



ctibor said:


> Thanks. So, first I have to root the phone, then flash recovery, then make a backup of the current ROM, and finally flash the backup made from the D910i firmware. Phew... Demanding enough...
> 
> Ok, if I have time this weekend I'll try to do it. Then I'll share the result.

Click to collapse



Reminder: My concept was to change the ROM of my American 3G phone to the International 3G version, in order to use it with the European (2100 Mhz) 3G networks.

I've done it. It was not easy, I made a few attempts, but finally with custom Recovery could flash the ROM backup of D910i (international) downloaded from this thread.

But with the new firmware on board I couldn't connect to 3G either... So, everything was in vain...

And it was not enough. Don't ask why, but I made a factory reset. It simply bricked the phone! Now it is in continuous bootloop. The only thing I can do is to put it into recovery mode. But it is the stock recovery (what doesn't offer flashing), because I also lost the CWMR. 

Now I don't know what to do. If I switch on the phone the bootloop starts. I can stop it only by taking off the battery. With Power and Vol. buttons together I can enter into factory Recovery mode and I can make factory tests, etc. 

Any idea? Please, help me, if you can. Thanks.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 14, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Reminder: My concept was to change the ROM of my American 3G phone to the International 3G version, in order to use it with the European (2100 Mhz) 3G networks.
> 
> I've done it. It was not easy, I made a few attempts, but finally with custom Recovery could flash the ROM backup of D910i (international) downloaded from this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Ctibor. I really was afraid of it because I think it the modem hardware and settings are different, but the brick also think it can be reversed. Let's ask our friend williegomezt that helps you. :fingers-crossed:Tried using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01? I believe it is the only way, but let's hope the words wiiliezt!:fingers-crossed:

Also if you would advance me to contact Gionne (http://www.gionee.com/) to learn more details.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you any progress?

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## williegomezt (Dec 14, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Reminder: My concept was to change the ROM of my American 3G phone to the International 3G version, in order to use it with the European (2100 Mhz) 3G networks.
> 
> I've done it. It was not easy, I made a few attempts, but finally with custom Recovery could flash the ROM backup of D910i (international) downloaded from this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to flash CWM using using the process I post earlier here. Then with CWM you will be able to flash the nandroid


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 14, 2012)

So is it possible to change base-band of D910i to that of D910a ? I have root and CWM per methods in this post. Thanks!

UPDATE:

All was successful.

1. Rooted using Binary v17 script --> here
2. Flash cmw recovery using the methods in this post using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 --> here
3. made a nandroid backup in cwm just incase
5. wipe device \ factory rest using cmw
4. restored a D910a nandroid backup to my d910i via cwm
5. rebooted then connected to AT&T 3G data

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lopestom (Dec 14, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> So is it possible to change base-band of D910i to that of D910a ? I have root and CWM per methods in this post. Thanks!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG. So you confirm exchange nandroids backups, regardless of model?!


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 14, 2012)

lopestom said:


> OMG. So you confirm exchange nandroids backups, regardless of model?!

Click to collapse



Worked for me it seems, I did verify the ROM build version now on my D910i is now BLU_D910a_V01_GENERIC2012-08-27 11:13 :good:


----------



## ctibor (Dec 14, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Do you any progress?
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sometimes I have to work too... 

I'll try what I can this weekend.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 14, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> Worked for me it seems, I did verify the ROM build version now on my D910i is now BLU_D910a_V01_GENERIC2012-08-27 11:13 :good:

Click to collapse



Please, You can post a picture of the configurations of the phone? Settings -> About phone
So, i need to you confirm this. Thanks so much.

I am researching certain modem models and I think the 910i is international as it comes pre-programmed with the modem or for that type. Since the 910a is specific. Until Ctibor make the process of your mobile CWM D910a. I'm in doubt. Does anyone know about answering my question? It has deeper knowledge of the modem? I'd like to believe they are the same in every way!


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 14, 2012)

D910i about screen after D910a nandroid restore.








With 3G


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 15, 2012)

*Rooting gives you LESS freedom & possibilities instead of MORE?*

Hey, I thought rooting was supposed to give me MORE freedom & possibilities instead of LESS? After rooting, my cable company's streaming tv app I have on my phone doesn't work anymore; Instead, it displays the following message (and I translate from Dutch):

_'TV playback is only possible on devices with the original, unmodified operating system'_ 

Anyone know how to fix this? (Other than unrooting the phone).


----------



## lopestom (Dec 15, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> D910i about screen after D910a nandroid restore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great. It really is different, because but the "baseband" is the D910i and Build number is the D910A. Congratulations and if you can make a more detailed tutorial will SHOW!


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Dec 15, 2012)

RemoWilliams said:


> Hey, I thought rooting was supposed to give me MORE freedom & possibilities instead of LESS? After rooting, my cable company's streaming tv app I have on my phone doesn't work anymore; Instead, it displays the following message (and I translate from Dutch):
> 
> _'TV playback is only possible on devices with the original, unmodified operating system'_
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this? (Other than unrooting the phone).

Click to collapse



If you bought the phone outright, scream at them.  If you got it for 1$ on contract, you've got no normal recourse, its kinda still their phone.

I would look for a modified version of their app, one that has been hacked to look at the wrong filename (not that of your rooting app), if its unsigned, it shouldn't be that hard to find the string that it uses to compare names and hex edit it to something different.  If it's signed, then all you can do is ask the company nicely not to do that.  They basically think you are a media pirate, or could be, with a rooted phone someone could maybe write an app that would let you "save" that TV show to your phone, and then they would be unable to charge you a second time later if you wanted to see it again.  So they block rooted phones.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 15, 2012)

MacGyver1138 said:


> If you bought the phone outright, scream at them.  If you got it for 1$ on contract, you've got no normal recourse, its kinda still their phone.
> 
> I would look for a modified version of their app, one that has been hacked to look at the wrong filename (not that of your rooting app), if its unsigned, it shouldn't be that hard to find the string that it uses to compare names and hex edit it to something different.  If it's signed, then all you can do is ask the company nicely not to do that.  They basically think you are a media pirate, or could be, with a rooted phone someone could maybe write an app that would let you "save" that TV show to your phone, and then they would be unable to charge you a second time later if you wanted to see it again.  So they block rooted phones.

Click to collapse



thanx for the explanation of the possible reasoning behind it (media pirate, etc.). i pretty much already figured that out myself. but it's just that i hadn't expected this. until it happened  

no contract on the phone. the app (ziggo tv) is available in google play store. for ziggo customers to view tv at home on their phones when connected to ziggo network (via wifi). had another look at the reviews in play store just now.. i read that temporarily disabling SuperUser will let you watch tv.. tried it, and it works. pity i need to disable SU first, but it's better than not being able to look at all.


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 15, 2012)

lopestom said:


> That's great. It really is different, because but the "baseband" is the D910i and Build number is the D910A. Congratulations and if you can make a more detailed tutorial will SHOW!

Click to collapse



Sure I will try to post detailed steps this evening, maybe in a separate post refencing this post and of course thanking the individuals who figured out the methods. 

If someone else wants to create a detailed guide that would be great also. 

One thing to note is I have d910a and a d910i. I made a back up in cwm on the d910a copied the ClockworkMod folder from sd card on d910a to the d910i and restored the backup via cwm. 

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## ctibor (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, finally I could bring back the phone from the continuous bootloop, by choosing the 'Clear eMMC' option from the factory mode menu.

Now -- according to the 'Settings >> About' I have 910i (international) ROM, but the 3G still does not work. Only EDGE the maximum speed the phone can reach. 

I also tried to flash or install the baseband switcher apk, dowloaded from XDA, but the flash was not successful (nor with CWR neither with factory recovery) and after installing it normally the app immediately force closes.

Now I tend to belive in what some experienced forum mates stated in other, older threads, that the 3G frequency is hardware-dependent. It's a pitty... I cannot use properly the otherwise good phone, so I think I have to get another.

Thanks anyway for everyone for trying to help!


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## lopestom (Dec 16, 2012)

ctibor said:


> Well, finally I could bring back the phone from the continuous bootloop, by choosing the 'Clear eMMC' option from the factory mode menu.
> 
> Now -- according to the 'Settings >> About' I have 910i (international) ROM, but the 3G still does not work. Only EDGE the maximum speed the phone can reach.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am happy to have his phone back. I believe you made attempts to change the settings of 3G for only ---> WCDMA. It would be interesting if you could accomplish the same process that our friend dynamiclynk. We might compare if both can or would that be for different processes. But I'm still in doubt about the modem D910A equals the D910i and its settings - limitations in function or command lines until the very type of hardware.


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 16, 2012)

lopestom said:


> I am happy to have his phone back. I believe you made attempts to change the settings of 3G for only ---> WCDMA. It would be interesting if you could accomplish the same process that our friend dynamiclynk. We might compare if both can or would that be for different processes. But I'm still in doubt about the modem D910A equals the D910i and its settings - limitations in function or command lines until the very type of hardware.

Click to collapse



Wasn't it verified from Blu that the bands for each model are controlled via software? Because I can 100% confirm my D910i with the d910a cwm backup connects to wap via hspa 3g connection. 

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## aguscaba (Dec 16, 2012)

*gps issues*

Does anyone has problems fixing a gps signal in this handset? mine never gets gps signal in maps or waze, i've tried some apps like fasterFix, GpsFix, GPS Checker GPS Status to resolve the problem without success.

mine is d910a model.


----------



## ctibor (Dec 16, 2012)

*Please, provide guidance*



dynamiclynk said:


> Wasn't it verified from Blu that the bands for each model are controlled via software? Because I can 100% confirm my D910i with the d910a cwm backup connects to wap via hspa 3g connection.
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



OK, I'm still very interested in having access to the 2100 Mhz 3G frequency with my Vivo, but the experts should provide me step-by-step guidance! What to do, with what programs to do it, from where to get them, etc.

In this business I consider myself a noob (although, as my profile shows, I've been an XDA member for quite a long time...)

Thanks again, in advance!


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried engineer mode? 

From phone dial *#*#4636#*#*

View attachment 1568607

Select phone information 



Scroll down make sure your on WCDMA preferred 



Press the menu button and click Select band 



Next select either automatic or US band



If all goes well this will eliminate the need from switching firmware  

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## nicamel (Dec 16, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> Wasn't it verified from Blu that the bands for each model are controlled via software? Because I can 100% confirm my D910i with the d910a cwm backup connects to wap via hspa 3g connection.
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium

Click to collapse




dynamiclynk please, make a tutorial step by step method that you used to do to do this procedure.
I need to do the same with my d910a, must use the 3g 2100.

I appreciate if you do as fast as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 16, 2012)

Double post

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## nicamel (Dec 16, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> Has anyone tried engineer mode?
> 
> From phone dial *#*#4636#*#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This method did not resolve.
he has not gone to my d910a 3g 2100

I ask that you teach me to do another procedure to replace d910a d910i.

please


----------



## dynamiclynk (Dec 16, 2012)

nicamel said:


> This method did not resolve.
> he has not gone to my d910a 3g 2100
> 
> I ask that you teach me to do another procedure to replace d910a d910i.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try to post my steps tomorrow since I do not have PC access today. 

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## lopestom (Dec 16, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> Wasn't it verified from Blu that the bands for each model are controlled via software? Because I can 100% confirm my D910i with the d910a cwm backup connects to wap via hspa 3g connection.
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think so too. So why can we change the IMEI of slots. But in a matter of physical hardware may be different. I tried a lot before, searching the site of the Gionne engineer mode. What happens is that my D910i works correctly and does not have a D910A for tests. Moreover, I am not the developer who perhaps could change command lines to learn. Anyway, I believe the way you did can be done in Ctibor D910A and then compare.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 17, 2012)

lopestom said:


> I am happy to have his phone back. I believe you made attempts to change the settings of 3G for only ---> WCDMA. It would be interesting if you could accomplish the same process that our friend dynamiclynk. We might compare if both can or would that be for different processes. But I'm still in doubt about the modem D910A equals the D910i and its settings - limitations in function or command lines until the very type of hardware.

Click to collapse





dynamiclynk said:


> Wasn't it verified from Blu that the bands for each model are controlled via software? Because I can 100% confirm my D910i with the d910a cwm backup connects to wap via hspa 3g connection.
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium

Click to collapse





lopestom said:


> I think so too. So why can we change the IMEI of slots. But in a matter of physical hardware may be different. I tried a lot before, searching the site of the Gionne engineer mode. What happens is that my D910i works correctly and does not have a D910A for tests. Moreover, I am not the developer who perhaps could change command lines to learn. Anyway, I believe the way you did can be done in Ctibor D910A and then compare.

Click to collapse



Hello guys, I wanted to help our friend from Brazil nicamel to transform your model D910A for the D910i to be a process as reported earlier. And it worked like our friend dynamiclynk. All questions have been resolved. The BLU Products email saying that the exchange was possible happened. So I believe our friend Ctibor doing something wrong. What knot did was save the recovery folder in the SD and thus creating the folder as I reported in another post of recovery. Example: H: \ clockworkmod. After entering CWM ---> backup and restore ---> restore -> 2012-11-17.07.23.13 /
Perform the restore, Go Back -> power off. Power on the phone and ready.
I asked that nicamel put screenshot of your settings. And I ask you to do the process Ctibor to know if there are other factors that are giving error and report it to us.
So people who bought the wrong model can now trade without fear thanks to the help of everyone here. Congratulations to all of us, Happy Christmas and New Year.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 18, 2012)

aguscaba said:


> Does anyone has problems fixing a gps signal in this handset? mine never gets gps signal in maps or waze, i've tried some apps like fasterFix, GpsFix, GPS Checker GPS Status to resolve the problem without success.
> 
> mine is d910a model.

Click to collapse



I read on facebook the BLU (http://www.facebook.com/BLU.Products) the same problem. And asked to contact them by e-mail. Do not know if you're the same person, but if not, check the site.


----------



## aguscaba (Dec 18, 2012)

*gps issues*



lopestom said:


> I read on facebook the BLU the same problem. And asked to contact them by e-mail. Do not know if you're the same person, but if not, check the site.

Click to collapse



Thank u for your response lopestom, i saw the facebook page but i dont found anything about the GPS; i had already sent an email too without any response (yet) (sent to [email protected])

The question is kind of urgent because i bought the handest at walmart, depending if it is a common problem i would ask for money back or handset replacement in warranty.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 18, 2012)

aguscaba said:


> Thank u for your response lopestom, i saw the facebook page but i dont found anything about the GPS; i had already sent an email too without any response (yet) (sent to [email protected])
> 
> The question is kind of urgent because i bought the handest at walmart, depending if it is a common problem i would ask for money back or handset replacement in warranty.

Click to collapse



"Nelson Martínez hello there, I recently bought this phone but the compass app is not working.
That's normal or it's just my phone? Thanks 25 de novembro às 20:39"
"BLU Products Hi Nelson Martínez, please write us an e-mail [email protected] Thank you"
-
Really is something wrong. I believe it is better to try to replace the unit as is warranted. A friend of mine had a phone with the same problem and changed, of course it takes to return, but it's better than having other problems. It may be something related to antenna. Anyway, the rest I can not help if you have tried other resources.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 20, 2012)

dynamiclynk said:


> Worked for me it seems, I did verify the ROM build version now on my D910i is now BLU_D910a_V01_GENERIC2012-08-27 11:13 :good:

Click to collapse





ctibor said:


> Well, finally I could bring back the phone from the continuous bootloop, by choosing the 'Clear eMMC' option from the factory mode menu.
> 
> Now -- according to the 'Settings >> About' I have 910i (international) ROM, but the 3G still does not work. Only EDGE the maximum speed the phone can reach.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad news. :crying: Our friend nicamel with their new D910i, in the beginning until the 3G signal was good. But something really strange this. The signal becomes unstable between Edge and 3G (H). We are doing everything we can in terms of knowledge about it, until researched more about problems in modem and found this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881994
I can not contact Gionee on GN868H or Micromax model A90S to know which model specifications or download the modem. Would be the same entity Gionne and BLU VIVO 4.3? In short, I could not get any information about.
II ask that MacGyver1138, dynamiclynk, Ctibor, williegomezt and others with more knowledge might try swapping the RADIO MODEM as described in the above post. Meanwhile, here we are trying other simple processes.
Does changing the RADIO MODEM of BLU for a SII or S3 ICS would be compatible?


----------



## dataspill (Dec 21, 2012)

williegomezt said:


> No, it didn't worked for me, but I did make a lot of changes before installing CMW. so I was hoping this work on your phone.
> 
> So I still waiting for someone to provide the nandroid back up.

Click to collapse



I have successfully rooted, installed CWM and ran a nandroid backup with successful boot afterward! I'm guessing you guys just need the system data?


----------



## lopestom (Dec 21, 2012)

dataspill said:


> I have successfully rooted, installed CWM and ran a nandroid backup with successful boot afterward! I'm guessing you guys just need the system data?

Click to collapse



We already have that for all 2 models. You say change something in the script system data? The system data on files download recovery in other post.


Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Dec 21, 2012)

Como instalo el clockworkmod recovery???
How do I install clockworkmod recovery???


----------



## lopestom (Dec 21, 2012)

jcarlos1993 said:


> Como instalo el clockworkmod recovery???
> How do I install clockworkmod recovery???

Click to collapse



Se você escreve em português, mande—me um email privado.

If you write in Portuguese, send me a private email.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## celesus (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Venezuela, I write because I mistakenly bought d910i and I tried to change the rom to d910a, however I have the following questions:

1. How do root the device? (I tried the steps http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 ) but without effect.

2. How do you install the CWM?

3 How do you install the "D910a backup system" provided by MacGyver1138?

Please Help!!!!


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## celesus (Dec 24, 2012)

*How to install the rom d910a?*



williegomezt said:


> Here is the link for the D910a system backup provided by MacGyver1138
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone knows how to install this rom?

Click to collapse


----------



## dataspill (Dec 24, 2012)

lopestom said:


> We already have that for all 2 models. You say change something in the script system data? The system data on files download recovery in other post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, okay. Thanks for the info! Yeah, just some minor build.prop tweaks. It's nothing I can't undo, but if I did it's good to know I have a backup.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




celesus said:


> williegomezt said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the link for the D910a system backup provided by MacGyver1138
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lopestom (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, your see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2060482
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1971058
I need options and opinions if this correct on our telephone.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## celesus (Dec 26, 2012)

*d910i to d910a*



dataspill said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks for the info! Yeah, just some minor build.prop tweaks. It's nothing I can't undo, but if I did it's good to know I have a backup.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## celesus (Dec 27, 2012)

*CyanogenMod in Blu Vivo 4.3*

another question, is it possible to install a CyanogenMod rom in the Blu Vivo 4.3?


----------



## lopestom (Dec 27, 2012)

celesus said:


> another question, is it possible to install a CyanogenMod rom in the Blu Vivo 4.3?

Click to collapse



Know a colleague who tried to install the ROM Micromax superphone Pixel A90S unsuccessfully. According to him, did just that when installing the unit will restart it stays on the screen and does not come from BLU system for home screen.
I'm researching the files and are compatible with the BLU to install the CM10 official - JB [4.1.1] CyanogenMod 10

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gword256 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## malimal (Dec 27, 2012)

any reviews on this phone. i cant seem to find any.


----------



## lopestom (Dec 27, 2012)

malimal said:


> any reviews on this phone. i cant seem to find any.

Click to collapse




Specify what kind of comments or reviews.
Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malimal (Dec 27, 2012)

lopestom said:


> Specify what kind of comments or reviews.
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol..guess those questions would help.

how is the battery life and camera?

does blu have a track record of providing updates?

I guess a general comparison to other similar models phone. i wont put it up against a SGS 3, but how about against something like a SGS 2.

I really want a dual sim phone, and this seems like the best that is out there for GSM/GSM support. 

I did see some reviews on youtube, but not in English.


----------



## celesus (Dec 27, 2012)

*CM10 in the Blu Vivo 4.3*



lopestom said:


> Know a colleague who tried to install the ROM Micromax superphone Pixel A90S unsuccessfully. According to him, did just that when installing the unit will restart it stays on the screen and does not come from BLU system for home screen.
> I'm researching the files and are compatible with the BLU to install the CM10 official - JB [4.1.1] CyanogenMod 10
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then, in theory, the CM10 rom could work in the Blu vivo 4.3, even though I find the best way to root the phone, does anyone know?


----------



## lopestom (Dec 27, 2012)

malimal said:


> lol..guess those questions would help.
> 
> how is the battery life and camera?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, The duration of the battery is good, depends on what you use many apps, wifi and gps make any cell 1600mA consume much energy. Then another backup battery is interesting.
The native camera is not good, so use app Cam360, and HDR + lgcamera.

To learn about updates you should read all the previous posts. However, to date, as is the recent launch of the phone, help developers and custom kernel file 're making attempts. By the time it got many advances and other areas.

For comparisons visit website gsmarena and make your analysis.
Actually, the reviews are generally in Portuguese of Brazil, but if you're looking for a dual sim phone for private use, has my reference as 8.5 to 9.0, plus the cost benefit in general for what it offers in hardware. If you are looking for professional use, a choice will be yours alone.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




celesus said:


> Then, in theory, the CM10 rom could work in the Blu vivo 4.3, even though I find the best way to root the phone, does anyone know?

Click to collapse



Yes we know the root causes carry time! Just read the previous posts.
After the root can talk better about the CM10. So williegomezt and MacGyver1138 are best to answer about development than me.
I'm traveling.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Breto (Dec 28, 2012)

*MIC problems*

Have anyone solved the low mic volume problem?

Thanks


----------



## aguscaba (Dec 29, 2012)

*Mic volume problems*



Breto said:


> Have anyone solved the low mic volume problem?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



im having the same problem very low mic volume...


----------



## antivirtel (Dec 30, 2012)

*Blu Vivo 4.3 true Dual-SIM*

Hi!

Can someone tell me if this phone has true Dual-SIM solution for the dual things? (So when I use one SIM (eg. for call), the other also could be called, or receive SMS.)

Thanks! Happy new year!


----------



## malimal (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. Both Sims are active at the same time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## RemoWilliams (Dec 31, 2012)

*Couple of questions*

Hi, couple of questions i posted on a different site recently, but got no replies. I hope u guys don't mind me posting them here:

Anyone experienced the same issues or know a solution? Plz let me know:

1. When I select a contact from the Call Log to call him/her back, I always get "Unfortunately, Contacts has stopped", forcing me to go into Contacts everytime I want to call a person.

2. NoLED app (I): I got this free app from the Play Store. When starting NoLED app, it says "You must enable NoLED in Acessibility Settings. Do you want to do that now?". When I click "yes", it takes me to "Accessibility" screen, but I don't see anything in that screen about NoLED. What's the deal here? (PS: this is my first Android phone). I am able to start the app though.

3. NoLED app (II): Every now and then, the app will stop running, and I need to restart it. Why does that happen? I would like for it to stay running all the time. I found a setting 'Force close apps on low memory' (or similar) in the phone's menu, and I unchecked it, but that didn't help. Anyone know what the cause is and how to resolve it?

4. Sometimes the phone will do a spontaneous little reboot-kinda thingy (I get the Startup Blu-logo & the tune, and a bit later the phone is operational again, without me having to re-enter SIM pin-numbers). I haven't been able to figure out yet what triggers it. Until now, it looks like a random thing.


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Jan 1, 2013)

RemoWilliams said:


> Hi, couple of questions i posted on a different site recently, but got no replies. I hope u guys don't mind me posting them here:
> 
> Anyone experienced the same issues or know a solution? Plz let me know:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't seen #1 happen with me.
#2 Does it need root?  Is the phone rooted?
#3 I use automatic memory managers and task killers, plus I replaced/removed the launcher that comes with it (GoEx?) with Trebuchet (the one from Cyanogenmod) and its tiny, so I'm less prone to crashing anyway.
#4 See #3 above, but also Android doesn't like to kill Apps when you press Home, they just kind of freeze and wait for you to come back,  I don't like this, so I setup a task killer to kill anything not needed to make or receive calls, and I try to exit out of every app every time I'm done with it. My phone lasts about a week or more before something misbehaving has me rebooting.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jan 1, 2013)

MacGyver1138 said:


> I haven't seen #1 happen with me.
> #2 Does it need root?  Is the phone rooted?
> #3 I use automatic memory managers and task killers, plus I replaced/removed the launcher that comes with it (GoEx?) with Trebuchet (the one from Cyanogenmod) and its tiny, so I'm less prone to crashing anyway.
> #4 See #3 above, but also Android doesn't like to kill Apps when you press Home, they just kind of freeze and wait for you to come back,  I don't like this, so I setup a task killer to kill anything not needed to make or receive calls, and I try to exit out of every app every time I'm done with it. My phone lasts about a week or more before something misbehaving has me rebooting.

Click to collapse



Thanx MacGyver..

#1: Interesting. Happens to me EVERY time. Would like to hear from others as well.

#2: Checked the info in Play Store just now... Doesn't say anything about it needing root. Furthermore, rooted my phone a cpl weeks ago, but I still get the same result. While I was in Play Store, I saw an update. So just now, I updated from 6.0.14 to 6.0.15. Checking now.. Nah, still the same. Would like to hear on this issue from folks who actually run NoLed on their Blu Vivo.

#3: Ok, thanx. Anyways, as I already said in #2: Just now, I updated from 6.0.14 to 6.0.15. Let's see if it's gonna stop running again. Would like to hear on this issue from folks who actually run NoLed on their Blu Vivo.

#4: Aight, will keep that in mind. Which taskkiller is that? And it auto kills apps when you click home or what?

Update 20120104: The NoLED update 6.0.15 didn't change a single thing. Still shuts down every now and then, and still won't auto-start after reboot, even though I set it to 'Auto-start after reboot'. Sux.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 3, 2013)

*Install ROMs JB*

I believe some people here have tried, but I will report to avoid duplication.
Yesterday I tried to install three ROMs in JB BLU VIVO 4.3. The first and second are from Micromax 110 (two different ROMs) and the third A90S Micromax. All without success, the Micromax A90S just sits on the home screen and BLU Products not leave this and the Micromax 110 ([MMX_A110] [ROM] DrBhokali_v1_mujahidali.zip) almost worked, as only enters the home screen keeps appearing and BLU Products and disappearing without starting the android.
I saw the files inside the zip file, but so far do not know what the incompatibility, though suspicious of settings, since they also do not know much about development. So is the story for those who want to try to install too.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## fscussel (Jan 3, 2013)

is it possible to change the dialer? Is it possible to download a new dialer from Android Market? I would like to define which SIM to use in my agenda, so "Home" would always use SIM1, "Job" would always use SIM2, and so on... without asking which SIM to use. Is that possible?


----------



## antivirtel (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, I think it's possible. Just try it out. I'm using exDialer on my HTC Wildfire.


----------



## fscussel (Jan 3, 2013)

antivirtel said:


> Yes, I think it's possible. Just try it out. I'm using exDialer on my HTC Wildfire.

Click to collapse



I don't know because I've found this in exDialer Description:

• Unable to select SIM card ID when make a call on phones with *Dual SIM cards*.
> Android SDK does not support Dual SIM cards. So, I have no way to solve this problem until Google release new SDK which supports Dual SIM cards.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been reporting about leaving the second installation of CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S:
I know that many have followed the forum of Micromax. So I do not know if other people have already done, but say for me the experience of network installation of custom ROM's King Ace - StockOnFireV1-A90S.zip (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2072334).
Positive points:
1 - Startup and shutdown the machine very fast and without sound;
2 - Really ICS personalized with NOVA LAUNCHER;
3 - The look is interesting with some parts in transparency;
4 - Battery indicator has good design (can be substituted);
5 - The lock screen is very similar to the JB;
6 - The music app is very good;
7 - The camera app has more options, including the option to have 720 video and sound on and sound off.

Negative points:
# 1 - removed some app's that really were not necessary, but put other unnecessary;
# 2 - The internet connection for this set only "automatic and / or Europe," (I had to manually set up, despite knowing that gives place to file [APNs] in ROM.zip);
# 3 - Only in English Language (India) (also believe it can be placed in ROM.zip language file)
# 4 - I believe that a good developer makes a ROM for everyone and not just for some, as it was very personalized.

I'm not very knowledgeable of android development, but I think change, clean and remove, put app's and a LAUNCHER on your taste, change some parts of the interface and then make a recovery on your phone takes time, but I do not see much difficulty. I have respect for people with more knowledge than me and put it on the forum Micromax A90S say it's a good job.
See the screnshoots, if anyone has not seen yet is tip for those who want to install. I went back to the original ROM BLU LIVE 4.3 ...................


----------



## fscussel (Jan 4, 2013)

lopestom said:


> I've been reporting about leaving the second installation of CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S:
> I know that many have followed the forum of Micromax. So I do not know if other people have already done, but say for me the experience of network installation of custom ROM's King Ace - StockOnFireV1-A90S.zip (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2072334).
> Positive points:
> 1 - Startup and shutdown the machine very fast and without sound;
> ...

Click to collapse



fala mestre, pode postar um video do funcionamento do DIALER (discador)? to pensando em comprar o cel mas nao sei se vou me acostumar com o dialer pedindo toda vez qual SIM voce quer usar

* can anyone post a video of the dialer (how to call a number)? - Reason: Never had a dual-sim phone before.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 5, 2013)

*DIALER*



fscussel said:


> fala mestre, pode postar um video do funcionamento do DIALER (discador)? to pensando em comprar o cel mas nao sei se vou me acostumar com o dialer pedindo toda vez qual SIM voce quer usar
> 
> * can anyone post a video of the dialer (how to call a number)? - Reason: Never had a dual-sim phone before.

Click to collapse




The screnshot of dialer it's suficient for answer your question??!!


----------



## fscussel (Jan 5, 2013)

lopestom said:


> The screnshot of dialer it's suficient for answer your question??!!

Click to collapse



actually I would like to know if there is a way to automate the sim choice by phone number. Set a preference for each contact number as which sim to use to call.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 5, 2013)

*Dialer Preferences*



fscussel said:


> actually I would like to know if there is a way to automate the sim choice by phone number. Set a preference for each contact number as which sim to use to call.

Click to collapse



A escolha é você quem faz definido em suas configurações de discagem.
Se você tem contatos que quer realizar chamadas por SIM diferentes, vai ter que deixar em "sempre perguntar". Não há como pré-definir uma chamada para cada SIM.

The choice is you who is set in their dial settings.
If you have contacts you want to make calls by different SIM, will have to leave the "always ask". There is no pre-set as a call for each SIM.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 6, 2013)

Could anyone tell me how I can enable the "OEM-specific Info/Settings"? Does it have to be defined by build.pro?


----------



## fscussel (Jan 6, 2013)

lopestom said:


> The screnshot of dialer it's suficient for answer your question??!!

Click to collapse





lopestom said:


> A escolha é você quem faz definido em suas configurações de discagem.
> Se você tem contatos que quer realizar chamadas por SIM diferentes, vai ter que deixar em "sempre perguntar". Não há como pré-definir uma chamada para cada SIM.
> 
> The choice is you who is set in their dial settings.
> If you have contacts you want to make calls by different SIM, will have to leave the "always ask". There is no pre-set as a call for each SIM.

Click to collapse



teve um vendedor que me disse que o aparelho "sugere" o SIM que voce costuma usar para aquele numero, isso procede?


----------



## lopestom (Jan 7, 2013)

fscussel said:


> teve um vendedor que me disse que o aparelho "sugere" o SIM que voce costuma usar para aquele numero, isso procede?

Click to collapse



Está no post #188......... screenshot 2 --> escolha.
Já está muito mais que respondido. Não há mais dúvidas a serem respondidas para isso. Leia atentamente e verás que só existe as opções indicadas. Acredito que termine por aqui.

It's in post #188 ......... screenshot 2 -> choose (escolha).
Already more than answered. No more questions to be answered for this. Read carefully and you will see that there is only the options listed. I think it ends here.


----------



## dimur (Jan 7, 2013)

lopestom said:


> That's right! I've done the test today by CWM and restored as before. Thanks again for everything and for your time. If you need and I can help in any way, tell me.:laugh:

Click to collapse



I can not restore ROM for my Blu Vivo 4.3. d910a on your ROM Blu Vivo 4.3 d910i
CWM searches for files with .backup extension , not for .tar or .img files. Please, can you advice on how to change the ROM of d910a to d910i
Need step by step instruction.
Thank you.


----------



## lopestom (Jan 7, 2013)

dimur said:


> I can not restore ROM for my Blu Vivo 4.3. d910a on your ROM Blu Vivo 4.3 d910i
> CWM searches for files with .backup extension , not for .tar or .img files. Please, can you advice on how to change the ROM of d910a to d910i
> Need step by step instruction.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Any change to the model, the process is the same, just change the name of the folder in clockworkmod, but always have the recovery of the two models in the SD card if you want to change.

INSTRUCTIONS:
- First has always copies you need (apps, contacts, games, photos, docs, etc) on your computer.;
- Keep your cell phone fully charged with the battery;
- Copy/Unzip the recovery model you want to turn to the SD card;
- Example: H:\clockworkmod\backup\2012-11-17.07.23.13
- Then turn off your phone, enter CWM mode * ---> --- Backup and Restore> Restore -> ** 2012-11-17.07.23.13 /
- Perform restoration, Go Back -> off;
- Turn the phone on and ready.

* CWM comes with phone off - reconnect holding the buttons: power and volume up
 ** Why not have a D910a not sure if the restore find the files, or suggest to anyone to change D910i for D910a should create a folder [clockworkmod\backup\2012-01-01.12.00.06] and decompress files this folder for the recovery of the D910a is not configured correctly.

It's interesting you choose to click "WIPE DATA / FACTORY RESET" and "WIPE CACHE PARTITION". Advanced Menu "WIPE CACHE DAVILK."
But remember that erases all your data, contacts, etc .... So make a backup of what you have is a priority.
ALSO READ that many who switched are still unable to connect to internet in 900/2100. We're still trying to seek answer to that.


----------



## fscussel (Jan 7, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Está no post #188......... screenshot 2 --> escolha.
> Já está muito mais que respondido. Não há mais dúvidas a serem respondidas para isso. Leia atentamente e verás que só existe as opções indicadas. Acredito que termine por aqui.
> 
> It's in post #188 ......... screenshot 2 -> choose (escolha).
> Already more than answered. No more questions to be answered for this. Read carefully and you will see that there is only the options listed. I think it ends here.

Click to collapse



amigo brasileiro, você não entendeu, o que o vendedor do mercado livre me disse é que quando você vai ligar para um contato da agenda, ao clicar para fazer a chamada, o sistema irá SUGERIR o SIM que você mais usa para AQUELE NÚMERO.

Por ex: sempre quando ligo para o meu contato CASA uso o sim da CLARO (usando aquela opção que você mostrou de "sempre perguntar"). Então ele me pergunta qual SIM usar e eu clico sempre na opção CLARO. Aí quando vou ligar de novo para CASA, o CLARO irá estar sublinhado, em negrito, sei lá, alguma forma de destaque, para mim saber que costumo usar o chip da CLARO para ligar pra casa. Entendeu? Não sei se existe de verdade isso, o vendedor que falou...


----------



## lopestom (Jan 8, 2013)

fscussel said:


> amigo brasileiro, você não entendeu, o que o vendedor do mercado livre me disse é que quando você vai ligar para um contato da agenda, ao clicar para fazer a chamada, o sistema irá SUGERIR o SIM que você mais usa para AQUELE NÚMERO.
> 
> Por ex: sempre quando ligo para o meu contato CASA uso o sim da CLARO (usando aquela opção que você mostrou de "sempre perguntar"). Então ele me pergunta qual SIM usar e eu clico sempre na opção CLARO. Aí quando vou ligar de novo para CASA, o CLARO irá estar sublinhado, em negrito, sei lá, alguma forma de destaque, para mim saber que costumo usar o chip da CLARO para ligar pra casa. Entendeu? Não sei se existe de verdade isso, o vendedor que falou...

Click to collapse



Não existe essa opção no aplicativo deste telefone. Pode ser que exista em outro app de telefone desde que você procure. Mas o app nativo telefone do BLU não tem!!


There is no such option in the application of this phone. There could be another phone app since you search.
But the native phone app not has BLU!


----------



## dimur (Jan 8, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Any change to the model, the process is the same, just change the name of the folder in clockworkmod, but always have the recovery of the two models in the SD card if you want to change.
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS:
> 1.- First has always copies you need (apps, contacts, games, photos, docs, etc) on your computer.;
> ...

Click to collapse



Having problem with stpe#4 When I power on the phone whilst pressing VOL+ it open native boot menu - not CWM boot menue, from the native menue I can not see neither clockworkmod\ folder nor any files there, just can see files with _.backup_ extension. What I am doing wrong?


----------



## fscussel (Jan 8, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Não existe essa opção no aplicativo deste telefone. Pode ser que exista em outro app de telefone desde que você procure. Mas o app nativo telefone do BLU não tem!!
> 
> 
> There is no such option in the application of this phone. There could be another phone app since you search.
> But the native phone app not has BLU!

Click to collapse



poisé, eu acho que o vendedor me aplicou essa...

mas me diga, voce nao sente falta de alguma funcao parecida? como voce faz para saber qual chip deve utilizar para ligar para determinado numero da sua agenda? pois com os contatos que tem CLARO voce vai querer ligar com chip CLARO, com os que tem TIM, com o chip TIM, mas minha agenda é enorme, nao tenho como saber de cabeca qual a operadora de cada um...


----------



## nicamel (Jan 8, 2013)

fscussel said:


> poisé, eu acho que o vendedor me aplicou essa...
> 
> mas me diga, voce nao sente falta de alguma funcao parecida? como voce faz para saber qual chip deve utilizar para ligar para determinado numero da sua agenda? pois com os contatos que tem CLARO voce vai querer ligar com chip CLARO, com os que tem TIM, com o chip TIM, mas minha agenda é enorme, nao tenho como saber de cabeca qual a operadora de cada um...

Click to collapse



Existe um aplicativo que se chama Qual a operadora, nele da pra saber de que operadora é o numero, mas ele não é vinculado ao discador do telefone.

acredito que vamos ser chamado atenção aqui no forum por estar postando em portugues, sugiro vc entre na comunidade do orkut, é faça seus questionamentos la.


----------



## fscussel (Jan 8, 2013)

nicamel said:


> Existe um aplicativo que se chama Qual a operadora, nele da pra saber de que operadora é o numero, mas ele não é vinculado ao discador do telefone.
> 
> acredito que vamos ser chamado atenção aqui no forum por estar postando em portugues, sugiro vc entre na comunidade do orkut, é faça seus questionamentos la.

Click to collapse



sim eu ja uso o Qual operadora. Com ele fica gravado na descricao do numero a operadora... Só que no LOG do sistema não vai aparecer isso. Por ex, se voce puxar um numero para ligar pelo LOG. Só vai aparecer o menu para selecao de operadora.


----------



## williegomezt (Jan 8, 2013)

dimur said:


> Having problem with stpe#4 When I power on the phone whilst pressing VOL+ it open native boot menu - not CWM boot menue, from the native menue I can not see neither clockworkmod\ folder nor any files there, just can see files with _.backup_ extension. What I am doing wrong?

Click to collapse



You need to install CWM in order to install a nandroid backup. With native boot menu you won't be able to install another rom


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## dimur (Jan 8, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> You need to install CWM in order to install a nandroid backup. With native boot menu you won't be able to install another rom

Click to collapse



I installed it from here as Android Rom Manager but somehow the phone does not reboot into CWM recovery only int native Android <3e> recovery. Is there any special trick to install CWM on rooted Blu Vivo 4.3?


----------



## williegomezt (Jan 8, 2013)

dimur said:


> I installed it from here as Android Rom Manager but somehow the phone does not reboot into CWM recovery only int native Android <3e> recovery. Is there any special trick to install CWM on rooted Blu Vivo 4.3?

Click to collapse



you need to follow this instructions

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33100711&postcount=51


----------



## Breto (Jan 10, 2013)

*LOW mic Volume*

And about the low mic volume?
Does anyone solve the problem?
Has anyone drilled the hole for the mic?

Thanks


----------



## fozucatto (Jan 10, 2013)

fscussel said:


> poisé, eu acho que o vendedor me aplicou essa...
> 
> mas me diga, voce nao sente falta de alguma funcao parecida? como voce faz para saber qual chip deve utilizar para ligar para determinado numero da sua agenda? pois com os contatos que tem CLARO voce vai querer ligar com chip CLARO, com os que tem TIM, com o chip TIM, mas minha agenda é enorme, nao tenho como saber de cabeca qual a operadora de cada um...

Click to collapse



O telefone já tem essa opção nativamente. Sempre que vc vai ligar pra um número, ele te pergunta de qual chip gostaria que fosse. Caso vc jah tenha ligado pra esse número antes, vai aparecer um "Sugerido" no chip que foi utilizado anteriormente.

Uma coisa que fiz com meus contatos e que me ajuda muito, foi criar labels com o nome da operadora para os números cadastrados.


----------



## dimur (Jan 10, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> you need to follow this instructions
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33100711&postcount=51

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! Everything is fine now!
My phone converted from d910a to d910i and 3g is working ok now.

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

As the phone has the ability to record all phone calls after pressing <RECORD> on the main scree after the call connetcion is established I am just wondering if it is possible to modify settings in a way so ALL calls would automatically get recorded wothout need to press anything on the touchscreen.
Do not want to install special software for auto-recording. Anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## lopestom (Jan 10, 2013)

dimur said:


> Thanks a lot! Everything is fine now!
> My phone converted from d910a to d910i and 3g is working ok now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have to save calls, sms, etc.. If you want the software Gionne (Gionne_PC). I do not use, but already installed and comes with native Chinese language. If you want to try Gionne_PC:  *Click Here*

And out of curiosity, what is the 3G frequency that you are connected?


----------



## celesus (Jan 13, 2013)

*d910a MacGiver1138*



lopestom said:


> Thanks for all.......... It was made available in the community with the credits and williegomez MacGyver1138. :good:

Click to collapse



I can not install this backup on my phone displays "MD5 mismatch!"


----------



## celesus (Jan 13, 2013)

*D910a Frequency 850/1900*

Hello, I just installed my phone the backup d910a, here in Venezuela the operator "Movilnet" used for frequency 3g 1900, but the phone just stays on 2g, what I can do?


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jan 15, 2013)

the new custom rom works any 3G country frequency ?
and the volume problem, it's solved ?
brazil here


----------



## williegomezt (Jan 15, 2013)

israelssilva1989 said:


> the new custom rom works any 3G country frequency ?
> and the volume problem, it's solved ?
> brazil here

Click to collapse



What new custom rom?


----------



## dimur (Jan 16, 2013)

*Changed ROM from d910a to d910i not workiing on 3g*

Just to admit that I was wrong when told the community that changing of the ROM from d910a to d910i would enable the phone to discover and use 3g frequency.
Today I tried with only Ukrainian operator on 3g uTRY (3mob. net. ua) and phone can not see any network at WCDMA frequency - only GSM networks are availiable.
The WCDMA operator works at 2100 MHZ.


----------



## ctibor (Jan 16, 2013)

dimur said:


> Just to admit that I was wrong when told the community that changing of the ROM from d910a to d910i would enable the phone to discover and use 3g frequency.
> Today I tried with only Ukrainian operator on 3g uTRY (3mob. net. ua) and phone can not see any network at WCDMA frequency - only GSM networks are availiable.
> The WCDMA operator works at 2100 MHZ.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have the same experience. Flashing the international ROM Backup to my Vivo was successful, but the 3G frequencies remained the same, so, I cannot connect to the European WCDMA networks.


----------



## calastrong (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe some can extract the modem from a rom with the specific modem for each one, or something like that...

Sent from my Galaxy Ace with Tapatalk


----------



## lopestom (Jan 17, 2013)

calastrong said:


> Maybe some can extract the modem from a rom with the specific modem for each one, or something like that...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Ace with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought the same. But I do not know when to replace the file "modem.img" the D910i or D910a effect will emerge after all the ROM's own he is already included.
Another issue is that in other posts, always questioning the relationship came limitation of the hardware / software of each model.
The most knowledgeable or those in need, will be that replacement is the solution?
Particularly I do not think so.


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jan 18, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> What new custom rom?

Click to collapse



this ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36259191&postcount=184


----------



## lopestom (Jan 18, 2013)

israelssilva1989 said:


> this ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36259191&postcount=184

Click to collapse




Você está doido??!! Não sabe ler direito?!! -------------------->>>> CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Antes eu não ia comentar nada, mas agora que postou algo com referência ao meu nickname, faça o favor a si mesmo de prestar atenção no que escreve e faz!!!!!


Are you crazy?! Can not read right?!! -------------------->>>> CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Before I would not say anything, but now that you posted something with reference to my nickname, please feel do yourself the courtesy of having attention in writing and how you ask questions!!!!


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jan 19, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Você está doido??!! Não sabe ler direito?!! -------------------->>>> CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Antes eu não ia comentar nada, mas agora que postou algo com referência ao meu nickname, faça o favor a si mesmo de prestar atenção no que escreve e faz!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cara, se acalme, so li por alto vi umas screens, nao écomo se o mundo fosse acabar, nao leve a net tao a serio, isso pode te matar LOL
eu mal soube fazer root no meu cel, mal sei mexer nele ou em qualquer outro smartphone e nem meu ingles é la essas coisas...


----------



## ronaldolauture (Jan 20, 2013)

*use adb for extracting modem.bin*

I saw in a post how to extract modem.bin directly from the phone using adb then they flashed the modem back using odin maybe we can use that for our blu vivo


----------



## celesus (Jan 20, 2013)

*can be*



ronaldolauture said:


> I saw in a post how to extract modem.bin directly from the phone using adb then they flashed the modem back using odin maybe we can use that for our blu vivo

Click to collapse



can be


----------



## Merconium (Jan 21, 2013)

jcarlos1993 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## williegomezt (Jan 21, 2013)

ronaldolauture said:


> I saw in a post how to extract modem.bin directly from the phone using adb then they flashed the modem back using odin maybe we can use that for our blu vivo

Click to collapse



Odin is for samsung phones, you could brick your phone if used on NON samsung phone. I don't recommend using ODIN on blu vivo phone.

If you're willing to live with a dead phone, give it a try and post results


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jan 22, 2013)

*Bluetooth*

Hey, another question.. I'm having a lot of problems with the bluetooth on my Blu Vivo (Won't connect at all sometimes, or will disconnect lots of times when connected).. I was wondering is it possible to update or replace the bluetooth "driver"? (Sorry, I'm using Windows-lingo here, not sure how it works in Android).


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Feb 6, 2013)

*I found this?  I bet it will destroy any phone it is installed on.*

Let me make this perfectly clear.

I have no idea what either of these does or what version of Android it is, if they even contain Android images, they may very well be firmware updates for a microwave oven that runs .apk files!!! Who knows, I don't, because I'm not crazy/stupid/rich enough to try and load one on my own phone!!!!!!!!!

The name matches a clone of our BLU Vivo 4.3, that's all. Nothing else, no other information, I just found them, that's all.
If someone is crazy enough to try to push one of these into your phone (and most likely turn it into a door stop, a dog chew toy, ie. a BRICK) no one will stop you, and when you brick your phone, DO NOT come back here and yell at me!   To clarify, I think there is a 99.99% chance these will make your phone useless, broken, kaput.

But for the crazy guy with too much money and nothing to live for, here you go:
http://down.cnanzhi.com/rom/gionee/GN868/
I think they may be the same as these files, but I have no idea:
http://www.romzhijia.net/romlist/162_0_0_1_10


PS.  Even if they end up being roms that work for our phone, there is no way to know what crazy spyware they may or may not contain!

Good luck!  Remember it might be quicker just to smash your phone on the ground instead of trying to install some random files I found on the internet.  This post is not meant to be helpful in any way, so don't treat it as such.


THIS IS NOT A JOKE, PUTTING EITHER IMAGE ON YOUR PHONE WILL 99% SURELY BREAK IT!!


----------



## lopestom (Feb 6, 2013)

MacGyver1138 said:


> Let me make this perfectly clear.
> I have no idea what either of these does or what version of Android it is, if they even contain Android images, they may very well be firmware updates for a microwave oven that runs .apk files!!! Who knows, I don't, because I'm not crazy/stupid/rich enough to try and load one on my own phone!!!!!!!!!
> The name matches a clone of our BLU Vivo 4.3, that's all. Nothing else, no other information, I just found them, that's all.
> If someone is crazy enough to try to push one of these into your phone (and most likely turn it into a door stop, a dog chew toy, ie. a BRICK) no one will stop you, and when you brick your phone, DO NOT come back here and yell at me!   To clarify, I think there is a 99.99% chance these will make your phone useless, broken, kaput.
> ...

Click to collapse



Friend will forgive me if I'm wrong, because I have tested other ROMs and almost gave brick. Although the most compatible yet been tested that the staff of micromax developer who has a personal and a willingness to help and develop your ROM. Custom ROM I know "curl", but not build or program with SDK Emulator, etc.., I do not know much. Mine is customized with themes, icons and wallpaper of JB.

As for the first link that says, *CAUTION* with version:
Gionee GN868 native - Android Version: *4.0.3*
4.0.4 / 4.1.x / 4.2.x -> No ROM qualification, click here to give us feedback

For both links, also could be wrong, I believe the brother of BLU VIVO 4.3 is not the GN868. But the *GN868H* is the most compatible.


----------



## Breto (Feb 12, 2013)

*Mic problem*

Does anyone have got the solution to the mic low volume?

Please share it!!!!


----------



## lopestom (Feb 12, 2013)

Breto said:


> Does anyone have got the solution to the mic low volume?
> 
> Please share it!!!!

Click to collapse



I have used [AC!D] AwesomeBeats to improve the sound. Do not know if it will improve the issue of the microphone. If you try to install it is by CWM.:good:
Beware the conflict in music player with equalizer (SRS effect), I let him off. The attempt is valid, but if you are inexperienced at it, do not blame me if unforeseen happens with your phone. With me is working and do not want to use it, I go back to my copy of restoring custom ROM.
:fingers-crossed:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923630
Click on it to download [AC!D]AwesomeBeats[Addon]_signed.zip


----------



## Magnusclemens (Feb 13, 2013)

*substrate izebyq*



Breto said:


> Does anyone have got the solution to the mic low volume?
> 
> Please share it!!!!

Click to collapse



Menu engineering: *#*#3646633#*#*
1) AUDIO – Common Parameter
2) Normal mode
3) Parameter 6
4) Change 400 to 1
5) Set


----------



## Breto (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't access to the engineering mode with that code...






Magnusclemens said:


> Menu engineering: *#*#3646633#*#*
> 1) AUDIO – Common Parameter
> 2) Normal mode
> 3) Parameter 6
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Magnusclemens (Feb 13, 2013)

Breto said:


> I can't access to the engineering mode with that code...

Click to collapse



Try Mobileuncle Tools


----------



## williegomezt (Feb 13, 2013)

To access Engineering mode on Blu Vivo, just install this tool

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox&feature=search_result

be VERY careful on what you change on your phone


----------



## vchumacero (Feb 19, 2013)

*error*



celesus said:


> I can not install this backup on my phone displays "MD5 mismatch!"

Click to collapse





Me too. the same problem


----------



## williegomezt (Feb 19, 2013)

vchumacero said:


> Me too. the same problem

Click to collapse



to fix md5 mismatch, you need to run the following command on ADB 


```
adb shell
SU
# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/"folder name"
# rm nandroid.md5
# md5sum *img > nandroid.md5
```

You need to replace "folder name" with the current name of you backup folder.

Regards.


----------



## metpolds (Feb 23, 2013)

Have checked the thread but cannot find any reference to this error.....Perhaps someone would be kind enough to help.
Have run through the installation of CWM as per this thread and everything works as suggested until the point where the RED bar stops..... Then error message comes up. 
(Vivo is rooted successfully)

ERROR:: "DOWNLOAD_ALL_FAIL"   "Need Download all images"

The byte count stops at 117.70 KBps

Would be very grateful for some assistance.


----------



## lopestom (Feb 23, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> To access Engineering mode on Blu Vivo, just install this tool
> *MobibeUncleTolls.apk*
> 
> be VERY careful on what you change on your phone

Click to collapse





metpolds said:


> Have checked the thread but cannot find any reference to this error.....Perhaps someone would be kind enough to help.
> Have run through the installation of CWM as per this thread and everything works as suggested until the point where the RED bar stops..... Then error message comes up.
> (Vivo is rooted successfully)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With telefhone with ROOT! ----> :good:

A quick tip:
- Place the recovery.img (creator williegomezt) on your sdcard
- Install *MobibeUncleTolls.apk* and select the options / select (press) "Recovery Update"
recovery.img should be being seen
- Tighten the recovery.img and a message asking you to give update
Select OK
- After that, a message prompts you reboot
Select OK.

Ready, *CWM v6.0.1.2 is installed*.:laugh:

* *not necessary* to use SP Flash Tool for this.


----------



## metpolds (Feb 23, 2013)

@lopestom..... Thank you so much for your post. It was kind of you to take the time to explain how easy it was!..... I know it will be no surprise to you that everything went as expected and I now have a CWM recovery for my Vivo 4.3..... My fingers were very happy to dance over to your "Thanks" button.


----------



## lopestom (Feb 23, 2013)

metpolds said:


> @lopestom..... Thank you so much for your post. It was kind of you to take the time to explain how easy it was!..... I know it will be no surprise to you that everything went as expected and I now have a CWM recovery for my Vivo 4.3..... My fingers were very happy to dance over to your "Thanks" button.

Click to collapse



Another tip:
Backup the IMEI of your phone with mobileuncle.apk.
Select Backup IMEI and save the IMEI sdcard2. Then save it to your computer.
This prevents disorders occorer future if a loss of IMEI. Enables recover later.


----------



## metpolds (Feb 23, 2013)

@lopestom..... Thanks for the tip about the IMEI I didn't see that option when I was installing the Recovery. My Vivo was delivered to me late yesterday afternoon and  thanks to the work of "Bin4ry" - "williegomeztforxda" - and of course yourself, I'm now rooted and have installed CWM. Whilst playing with the Vivo this afternoon I took the opportunity of personalizing it by installing my own bootanimation and matched it with my own mp3 file to play while it booted. I'm now a happy camper.


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Help I brick my phone*

Please excuse for my bad English, I only speak spanish.
I have a Blu vivo D910A, After trying to install other ROM my phone cannot power on, no charging, no recovery, I need a backup (no CWM backup) with MTK Droid Root & Tools or other program to install the original ROM with Smart Phone Flash Tool.
Could someone upload a backup of Blu Vivo 4.3 D910A to try to revive my phone?. I do not know if it will work, but I want to try it
I found this post with more information http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442


----------



## lopestom (Feb 24, 2013)

jcarlos1993 said:


> Please excuse for my bad English, I only speak spanish.
> I have a Blu vivo D910A, After trying to install other ROM my phone cannot power on, no charging, no recovery, I need a backup (no CWM backup) with MTK Droid Root & Tools or other program to install the original ROM with Smart Phone Flash Tool.
> Could someone upload a backup of Blu Vivo 4.3 D910A to try to revive my phone?. I do not know if it will work, but I want to try it
> I found this post with more information http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34357647&postcount=86
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**
If the phone does not turn on [Charge the battery with universal charger] and no charge, you need much more than recovery. You must use SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 find and link to the forum about the mmx A90s core files of micromax.
BLU Products does not support this, so we have to improvise with the files that Gionne with micromax made ​​available.
I did not find any support / files to BLU VIVO 4.3 and that was how I managed to revive my phone.

See this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38356741&postcount=535
I got with these files: A90S_0301_T6031
*I do not know if it will work for your phone! *

If it works, it will not be the BLU interface, making the whole process again of ROOT, CWM. Still will have errors: restoration and MD5.
The decision is yours alone!
-----------
Si el teléfono no se enciende [Cargue la batería con el cargador universal], y no carga, es necesario mucho más que la recuperación. Debe utilizar SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1224.01 conocer y llegar a el foro acerca de los archivos principales mmx A90s de Micromax.
Productos BLU no tiene ningún uso para él, así que tenemos que improvisar con los archivos que Gionne con micromax disponibles.
No se encontró ninguna support / archivos en BLU VIVO 4.3 y así fue como logré revivir mi teléfono.
Vea esto: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38356741&postcount=535
Me dieron con estos archivos: A90S_0301_T6031
No sé si va a trabajar para tu teléfono!

Si funciona, no va a ser la interfaz de BLU, lo que hace que todo el proceso otra vez de la raíz, CWM. Aún tendrá errores: restauración y MD5.
La decisión es sólo tuya!


----------



## somdx (Feb 25, 2013)

*tutorial please*

Can someone please put a step bye step tutorial of how to install the original rom posted here? i refer the one made from williegomezt, cause i want to do it, but, everytime i going to, i check the forum, and see new things is has to be done before, and i dont want to brick my phone.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## Breto (Feb 27, 2013)

*Mic solution*

Pleaseeee,

Can anyone tell me the solution to the low volume and bad quality mic?

People can't understand me.

Thanks


----------



## jcarlos1993 (Feb 28, 2013)

Breto said:


> Pleaseeee,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the solution to the low volume and bad quality mic?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install ACID Audio Engine and Volume+
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38599629&postcount=1005
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TEST.android.lvh&hl=es


----------



## lucasdie (Mar 1, 2013)

*About Launcher*



lopestom said:


> I've been reporting about leaving the second installation of CUSTOM ROM Micromax A90S:
> I know that many have followed the forum of Micromax. So I do not know if other people have already done, but say for me the experience of network installation of custom ROM's King Ace - StockOnFireV1-A90S.zip (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2072334).
> Positive points:
> 2 - Really ICS personalized with NOVA LAUNCHER;
> 3 - The look is interesting with some parts in transparency;

Click to collapse



About the launcher, we can install CM9 ICS Trebuchet Launcher, it works fine and is fast. and to get transparent we could do this, it might be beautiful (I havent done this yet). 

Thanks to you lopestom i had made the Root Access! But, im a litle stuck with de CWM, the image file that have to download its for the D910a model correct? it works fine on yours D910i?

PS: Eu sou brasileiro também !


----------



## lopestom (Mar 1, 2013)

> About the launcher, we can install CM9 ICS Trebuchet Launcher, it works fine and is fast. and to get transparent we could do this, it might be beautiful (I havent done this yet).
> 
> Thanks to you lopestom i had made the Root Access! But, im a litle stuck with de CWM, the image file that have to download its for the D910a model correct? it works fine on yours D910i?

Click to collapse



I use his native Lanucher (GoLauncher) and only slightly Personalised themed JB and transparent parts.
As to CM9 is a matter of the same or similar configurations of apparatus and test.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
..............
----------------------------------------------
CM9 ICS Trebuchet Launcher see now. It's a simple launcher apk. It is similar with Nova Launcher. I think you can test it, but not delete the native launcher. That is if you do not like CM9 Launcher.
--


----------



## Breto (Mar 1, 2013)

*Publi*



jcarlos1993 said:


> Install ACID Audio Engine and Volume+
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38599629&postcount=1005
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TEST.android.lvh&hl=es

Click to collapse




It isn´t for the mic...

Why don't you give up making bad publicity?


----------



## lucasdie (Mar 1, 2013)

*It Works!*



lopestom said:


> With telefhone with ROOT! ----> :good:
> 
> A quick tip:
> - Place the recovery.img (creator williegomezt) on your sdcard
> ...

Click to collapse



yeay, it worked on my phone too, CWM 6.0.1.2 installed. 

Now, its time to AOSP ICS! 

Thanks!


----------



## Magnusclemens (Mar 10, 2013)

MacGyver1138 said:


> Here is the link to the thread for a clone of our BLU Vivo 4.3.  The *"Micromax A90S"*.  Hopefully one of us will be able to find a JB rom.
> Micromax A90S: Development Thread
> Apparently this model is also sold under the name *"GioNEE GN868"*. Searching for that plus the word "case" will find you a few sites that carry a case that supposedly fits our phone, but they all look a little shifty, so be careful.

Click to collapse




Another clone: "Explay Infinity II": http://explay-mobile.ru/products/smartphones/infinity-II
And ROM: http://support.explay.ru/product/91


----------



## lucasdie (Mar 12, 2013)

Magnusclemens said:


> Another clone: "Explay Infinity II":
> And ROM:

Click to collapse



The ROM is JB or ICS? 
I was thinking about to make a unofficial port for CM9 for Blu VIVO, but there as some issues about phone dialer and context for MTK 6577.
There are a lot os similar phones, but im affraid for testing others roms on my phone and brick it.


----------



## Magnusclemens (Mar 13, 2013)

lucasdie said:


> The ROM is JB or ICS?
> I was thinking about to make a unofficial port for CM9 for Blu VIVO, but there as some issues about phone dialer and context for MTK 6577.
> There are a lot os similar phones, but im affraid for testing others roms on my phone and brick it.

Click to collapse



ICS 4.0.4


----------



## lopestom (Mar 13, 2013)

*Similar Clones with IMM76D - ALPS.ICS2.6577.SP.V1*



lucasdie said:


> The ROM is JB or ICS?
> I was thinking about to make a unofficial port for CM9 for Blu VIVO, but there as some issues about phone dialer and context for MTK 6577.
> There are a lot os similar phones, but im affraid for testing others roms on my phone and brick it.

Click to collapse



I also tried this with CM10. But whenever I look at the files there is an incompatibility of stk single SIM, single core CPU, screen not 4.3, not MTK6577 among other more.
So I'm at a time "hunting" devices with the following specification of our build.prop:IMM76D - ALPS.ICS2.6577.SP.V1
Other devices with ROM JB 4.1.1 or JB 4.1.2
- JIAYU G3 IMM76D JB
- alps i-mobile i-style Q6 ALPS.ICS2.6577.SP.V1

Some I tried to flash or CWM, but without success. The almost got Cynus T2, but was rebooting. This week I found out why, also reading a little [ROM] [03/02/2013] ZTE V970 (MT6577) custom ROMs (ICS / JB) and asking for help on questions in # 1539.:fingers-crossed:

So I did not flash other ROM's why still need the phone. After passing this stage, try to accomplish that. If anybody wants I step link, but beware that some ROM's have language only in Russian or Chinese.


----------



## lopestom (Mar 13, 2013)

*warning*



lucasdie said:


> The ROM is JB or ICS?
> I was thinking about to make a unofficial port for CM9 for Blu VIVO, but there as some issues about phone dialer and context for MTK 6577.
> There are a lot os similar phones, but im affraid for testing others roms on my phone and brick it.

Click to collapse





Magnusclemens said:


> ICS 4.0.4

Click to collapse



Since OP opened this forum and helped many people, I have learned a lot and doing some reading and executing commands SP Flash Toll.
What I do know is that whoever has CWM v6 will always be protected for installing ROM by CWM. But if by with SP Flash always good to be careful.
In these readings, I forward the following message from rua1:
[UTIL][WIN][MT65xx] MTK Droid Root & Tools | MediaTek Android Smartphone
*Never needlessly Download preloader and DSP_BL blocks! It is always dangerous! On some models of phones (for example Alcatel) you will have a brick even if you download these blocks read from phone which you own! Always remove from them marks in SPFT!*


----------



## lopestom (Apr 4, 2013)

*Backup your ROM*

Someone with time, knowledge and willingness to remove files by SPFT of our device?? That would be cool to assemble a backup unofficial.

I can not do for me, since it shifted a lot, and not totally original.
files:

```
boot.img
cache.img
DSP_BL
EBR1
fat.img
logo.bin
MBR
ramdisk.img
recovery.img
secro.img
system.img
uboot.bin
userdata.img
```


----------



## veeroo (Apr 5, 2013)

*Installed SDK but still no drivers*



fullbr said:


> Thanks, that did the trick. After Install Android SDK I updated the driver and everything worked. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I tried downloading and installing the latest (April 5 2013) Android SDK (I am a complete android dummy) 

, tried installing most of the things that it comes with these days.

But I still do not have the driver for my BLU Vivo 4.3 tried updating the driver afterwards

(Its is the driver which windows tries to install once you take the phone into debugging mode, the USB mode drivers are all fine)

Can anyone please let me know what I am doing wrong here, I liked this phone until I tried to root it

Running a Windows 7 32bit


----------



## nicamel (Apr 8, 2013)

Someone read the report of this person in this topic?:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40069466#post40069466


----------



## williegomezt (Apr 10, 2013)

vchumacero said:


> Me too. the same problem

Click to collapse





nicamel said:


> Someone read the report of this person in this topic?:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40069466#post40069466

Click to collapse



we need that user to provide the Nandroid backup. Or maybe someone could contact Blu support to see if they are willing to provide the ROM


----------



## nicamel (Apr 10, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> we need that user to provide the Nandroid backup. Or maybe someone could contact Blu support to see if they are willing to provide the ROM

Click to collapse



I sent an email to Blu Products, and they informed me that the update would come out in a few weeks.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Breto (Apr 11, 2013)

*Very good notice*

That's a very good notice, but, where will it be able?







nicamel said:


> I sent an email to Blu Products, and they informed me that the update would come out in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## anchit_89 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanx for ur efforts guys...plz do share the resources with us as we have an identical device called the Micromax A90S...our community is waiting for the same to happen! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1971058


----------



## lopestom (Apr 15, 2013)

*JB Now!!!*

Yes,

I got put the JB 4.1.1  in BLU VIVO 43. Thanks to Mario Doce friend, we've done here ROOT. Soon I'll post a tutorial, because the loss of IMEI can happen.

wowowowowwww

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shouled (Apr 15, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Yes,
> 
> I got put the JB 4.1.1  in BLU VIVO 43. Thanks to Mario Doce friend, we've done here ROOT. Soon I'll post a tutorial, because the loss of IMEI can happen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool! Can you post some screenshots? Does it have stock Holo launcher or GoLauncher, like 4.0.4?


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## lopestom (Apr 15, 2013)

shouled said:


> Cool! Can you post some screenshots? Does it have stock Holo launcher or GoLauncher, like 4.0.4?

Click to collapse



Wait a little longer to complete tutorial. We were a few minutes to learn how to ROOT. Please be patient.


----------



## lopestom (Apr 15, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Wait a little longer to complete tutorial. We were a few minutes to learn how to ROOT. Please be patient.

Click to collapse



More screenshots.......


----------



## lopestom (Apr 16, 2013)

*Save your imei*

For anyone flashing the ROM, you must leave a copy of the IMEI. So, for this must have ROOT. ---> for Byn4ry tools
Please follow these steps, see #234 for download mobileuncle and #236 for backup IMEI:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927093&page=24

if you do not save IMEIs before, do not blame me. The process is a bit boring to be placed. Also, I will not write about it because I believe that people can use in bad faith.

MAKE COPY / SAVE YOUR IMEI NOW!


Could someone show me where the BEST PLACE in xda to put the TUTORIAL and links?????


----------



## metpolds (Apr 16, 2013)

@lopestom..... As to your question as to where to post your tutorial..... Might I suggest this thread would be ideal. The main thread title is "Root Blu Products Vivo 4.3" and has invaluable information already in it from your good self also williegomezt and Byn4ry. Anybody interested in "Rooting"....."Recovery"....."Rom Installing" should be automatically drawn to this thread.
You could consider titling your tutorial post something like this..... "[TUT] Rooting, IMEI Recovery, JB 4.1.1 ROM".
I'm certain you will decide what's best for you. Many thanks to you for all the informative and hard work you have already done in this thread.


----------



## lopestom (Apr 16, 2013)

metpolds said:


> @lopestom..... As to your question as to where to post your tutorial..... Might I suggest this thread would be ideal. The main thread title is "Root Blu Products Vivo 4.3" and has invaluable information already in it from your good self also williegomezt and Byn4ry. Anybody interested in "Rooting"....."Recovery"....."Rom Installing" should be automatically drawn to this thread.
> You could consider titling your tutorial post something like this..... "[TUT] Rooting, IMEI Recovery, JB 4.1.1 ROM".
> I'm certain you will decide what's best for you. Many thanks to you for all the informative and hard work you have already done in this thread.

Click to collapse



I'll follow your advice. Anything you help me then?

ROM JB 4.1.1 BLU VIVO D910i ---- sorry, I think remove modem.img and place in JB will work. Or wait for update to D910a.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40344955#post40344955


For users D910a, I'll try doing the swap file modem.img the ICS ROM for the ROMJB and know if it works. Expect good news from the company upgraded BLU D910a.


----------



## BHARDIK (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys 

What Features u want in my First Custom JB ROM ??

this enough for now ??

Features is like this this
-Based on Official JB
-Pre Rooted
-busybox
-remove boot sound first
- remove some unused apps
- fully themed to Xperia  ( i like xperia device theme thats why ) - here i give u choice if u Blu Vivo user want anything else then i make theme MODS for u guys as well
- init.d support
- lots of build.prop tweaks
- lots of init.d performance tweaks
- change the LCD density to 250 for better viewing in Sony Album with Bravia Engine 3
- Added Walkman from Sony Xperia Z
- Added FB Home
- Added many more features which i dont know right now


----------



## iamareebjamal (Apr 17, 2013)

BHARDIK said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What Features u want in my First Custom JB ROM ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without deodex framework, 

No custom ROM is a Custom ROM


----------



## BHARDIK (Apr 17, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by BHARDIK
> > Hey guys
> >
> > What Features u want in my First Custom JB ROM ??
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



obviously guys that features is already even both apps and framework lol
look last features i written  i said dont know now more features 

Thanks
Hardy


Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## MacGyver1138 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Slashgear article*

Slashgear article about the ROM update, sadly no link to the factory rom yet.


----------



## nicamel (Apr 17, 2013)

BHARDIK said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What Features u want in my First Custom JB ROM ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Do not touch the languages ​​we need the language Portuguese Brazil .... The Brazilians thank


----------



## lopestom (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey brothers

You getting some update for D910a? Please answer the question as fast as possible.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


*YES. I receveing ROM JB 4.1.1 for D910a.*

Have you ever received something from the company?
Someone to test? But with CWM v6 already included.

OK. I'll test then.


----------



## lopestom (Apr 18, 2013)

*UPDATE ROM JB 4.1.1 - D910a*

*Tested and approved. Happy for you now also have JB 4.1.1*:victory::victory:
I do not know D910a users received direct upgrade. So I'll leave here with the direct link has CWM v6. I will not do for this TUT it is the same process SPFT on both models!

First of all: I DO NOT KNOW IF THE DEVICE WILL LOSE IMEI's. BUT ANYWAY HAVE A TUTORIAL FOR THAT.
In SPFT I selected all the options for what was said in tutorial sent. Furthermore, I believe that to be for our devices, IMEI work.
Before I was testing with other ROMs and I think that's what the case was.

If this is your choice, follow my instructions TUTORIAL or included in the download.
*THEN BE SAFE, MAKE IMEI BACKUP's!*Contacts, msg, etc... If required, restore them afterwards. Or try method placed in the footsteps of my thread at BHARDIK.
I have not yet test CWM and TWRP it BHARDIK placed. Do for your choice. I'll test it later.:good:

Download drivers VIVO 4.3 Tool.rar in my thread and this: 257MB => *UPDATE D910a JB 4.1.1*  -----------------	*mirror*

​


----------



## BHARDIK (Apr 18, 2013)

lopestom said:


> *Tested and approved. Happy for you now also have JB 4.1.1*:victory::victory:
> I do not know D910a users received direct upgrade. So I'll leave here with the direct link has CWM v6. I will not do for this TUT it is the same process SPFT on both models!
> 
> First of all: I DO NOT KNOW IF THE DEVICE WILL LOSE IMEI's. BUT ANYWAY HAVE A TUTORIAL FOR THAT.
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks .....:thumbup::thumbup:
btwn that both recovery is tested by me personally dear ...even now my device is converted to BLU vivo 4.3 from A90s so its working fike dear even now cuatom ROM also work on both device no need to change anything on scripts:thumbdown::beer:

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda premium


----------



## shouled (Apr 18, 2013)

lopestom said:


> *Tested and approved. Happy for you now also have JB 4.1.1*:victory::victory:
> I do not know D910a users received direct upgrade. So I'll leave here with the direct link has CWM v6. I will not do for this TUT it is the same process SPFT on both models!
> 
> First of all: I DO NOT KNOW IF THE DEVICE WILL LOSE IMEI's. BUT ANYWAY HAVE A TUTORIAL FOR THAT.
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME,  @lopestom. Thanks a lot. I will test with CWM and stuff to see how its going 

:good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## BHARDIK (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally As promised to lopestom 
Users of BLU Vivo 4.3
First ever Jelly Bean Custom ROM is ready for you guys 
Please check here 

Thanks
Hardy Ahir


----------



## williegomezt (Apr 19, 2013)

lopestom said:


> *Tested and approved. Happy for you now also have JB 4.1.1*:victory::victory:
> I do not know D910a users received direct upgrade. So I'll leave here with the direct link has CWM v6. I will not do for this TUT it is the same process SPFT on both models!
> 
> First of all: I DO NOT KNOW IF THE DEVICE WILL LOSE IMEI's. BUT ANYWAY HAVE A TUTORIAL FOR THAT.
> ...

Click to collapse



Confirmed to work on D910a.

Thanks lopestom


----------



## colorlesstm (Apr 20, 2013)

*Nothing Helps cant root cant instal rom nothing (noob alert)*



williegomezt said:


> Confirmed to work on D910a.
> 
> Thanks lopestom

Click to collapse



hello i have so many issues with my blu phone i dont know where to start.
first of all my computer dont recognize blu phone drivers he shows me yellow mark on blu vivo 4.3
cant find the drivers anywhere i tried the one ppl post here but nothing helps

i tried all the steps before i started this message been working on the phone for 2 days already before i decide to write this post so please be gentle.

also when im try to use SP_Flash_Tool nothing happen its just stuck on searching.
i really need to replace my rom, becouse my 3g dont working well, and i dont have russian support on my phone (tried more local it give me just half russian) and overall i really hate the rom coming with blu phones.

also my 3rd problem is that when im turning my phone off and then click vol up + off button and trying to instal anything its says signture error 

please help me asap ,best wishes alex :crying:


----------



## lopestom (Apr 21, 2013)

colorlesstm said:


> hello i have so many issues with my blu phone i dont know where to start.
> first of all my computer dont recognize blu phone drivers he shows me yellow mark on blu vivo 4.3
> cant find the drivers anywhere i tried the one ppl post here but nothing helps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All drivers have a install correctly? Do you use SO Win7?
You have a check this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

And see this when correctly install drivers:


----------



## JayDog777 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Music Paradise*

I wasn't sure what thread or forum to post this question on, as I am new to the XDA family. So I'll get right to the question at hand,there was an android application that was recently removed from the android market called:Music Paradise and I've yet to find it anywhere,much less an APK that will work if somebody could help with this question I'd really appreciate it as I'm at a loss as to what to do,because I do not want to have to pay for music or download an app that will harm my Android's software.


----------



## colorlesstm (Apr 22, 2013)

*Nothing Happen*



lopestom said:


> All drivers have a install correctly? Do you use SO Win7?
> You have a check this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> And see this when correctly install drivers:

Click to collapse



Yes win 7 64bit, can u please provide me the good drivers becouse when im clicking on update the one that have yellow mark its says nothing have been found, tnx


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## colorlesstm (Apr 22, 2013)

*3G ISSUE*



lopestom said:


> All drivers have a install correctly? Do you use SO Win7?
> You have a check this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> And see this when correctly install drivers:

Click to collapse



whoopy its now 4.1.1 all working thanks to u, last thing is that my 3g isnt working somehow, how can i fix it?
from time to time its shows me that its working but my internet is super slow 2kb at max what could be the problem?


----------



## Maverik869 (Apr 22, 2013)

colorlesstm said:


> whoopy its now 4.1.1 all working thanks to u, last thing is that my 3g isnt working somehow, how can i fix it?
> from time to time its shows me that its working but my internet is super slow 2kb at max what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



Did you check your APN settings?

Did upgrading to 4.1.1 give you Russian language on the phone?


----------



## lopestom (Apr 22, 2013)

colorlesstm said:


> Yes win 7 64bit, can u please provide me the good drivers becouse when im clicking on update the one that have yellow mark its says nothing have been found, tnx

Click to collapse



In Win7 SO has been very annoying to install these drivers. I myself have 3 computers, DeskWinXP, NoteWin7 and NoteWin8. Anyway some do not have options. Try this, it is automatically installable, and resolve, return response.

Unzip this a folder. All selections must be run as administrator! Search Install.bat and execute.
Driver_Auto_Installer_v1.1208.00.rar

Have this too: AdbDriverInstaller.exe
Connect the USB device and select the [interim USB debugging]
Install the file - AdbDriverInstaller.exe - and he knows do the rest.

I did a test on my NoteWin7 and did the steps. If the computer does not recognize the drivers also made ​​images  (attach files). Sorry my english.




colorlesstm said:


> whoopy its now 4.1.1 all working thanks to u, last thing is that my 3g isnt working somehow, how can i fix it?
> from time to time its shows me that its working but my internet is super slow 2kb at max what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



Maverik869 may be right. Since you also make sure it meets the frequency of phone SIM mobile operator.


----------



## celesus (Apr 23, 2013)

lopestom said:


> *Tested and approved. Happy for you now also have JB 4.1.1*:victory::victory:
> I do not know D910a users received direct upgrade. So I'll leave here with the direct link has CWM v6. I will not do for this TUT it is the same process SPFT on both models!
> 
> First of all: I DO NOT KNOW IF THE DEVICE WILL LOSE IMEI's. BUT ANYWAY HAVE A TUTORIAL FOR THAT.
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone is the 910i and i install the rom d910a, will that this is the solution to my problem of 3g baseband 2100 to 1900???

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lopestom (Apr 23, 2013)

celesus said:


> My phone is the 910i and i install the rom d910a, will that this is the solution to my problem of 3g baseband 2100 to 1900???
> 
> Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow. I not know. See the previous screenshots #271. When I installed (ROM JB D910a) it on my D910i had those frequencies. These frequencies are for you?

P.S. I not have original ICS ROM. Then make a right decision to upgrade.


----------



## cutesammy1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Lopestorm,

First of all, thanks a lot for your hardwork and tremendous efforts in writing such fine tutorial to root BLU VIVO 4.3. The rom is good and gives pleasure of running JB however there are several limitations I have observed in the rom:

1. Copy & Paste option is not coming in messaging or any note app.

2. We can't add new sound profile and it limits us to only stock sound profiles.

3. The notification icon/count does not appear on Messaging, WhatsApp, Gmail, Phone etc icons even if there is any new message, e-mail or missed call.

I have used your tutorial to root my MMX A90s. I know this is not the right forum to post however I am newbie so I am not allowed to post on development threads 

But I believe Several BLU VIVO 4.3 owners who are running JB might be facing same problem. Please help if the problem with my phone only.

Lastly, thanks a ton for porting this rom for us. MMX is not a customer-oriented company.


----------



## celesus (Apr 24, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Wow. I not know. See the previous screenshots #271. When I installed (ROM JB D910a) it on my D910i had those frequencies. These frequencies are for you?
> 
> P.S. I not have original ICS ROM. Then make a right decision to upgrade.

Click to collapse



I've never been able to use 3g with this phone, even with the rom d910a in Venezuela using baseband 1900


----------



## lopestom (Apr 24, 2013)

cutesammy1 said:


> Hi Lopestorm,
> 
> First of all, ...............

Click to collapse




Please write in thread [TUT] HOW TO INSTALL ROM 4.1.1 JB - BLU VIVO 4.3 D910i
Removed ...........
-------------------------------------------------------

*Guys, I put recovery (original) in thread JB BLU VIVO for a better update devices for a V7.*


Check this for more drivers MT6577. Download your version for SO (W8/W7/Vista/XP) --> [TUT] Instructions MTK6577 USB VCOM Driver Installation
.
.
.


----------



## ralexi76 (Apr 26, 2013)

*instalar rom en blu vivo 4.3*

hola amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente puedo instalar una rom desde cwm recovery,yo instale el recovery con la aplicacion k deko willi en el post se llama mobileuncle tools y pues ya vi un tutorial aki xda developers pero se me hace bien complicado x k no puedo instalar los drivers en mi computadora para ke reconosca mi telefono ademas con el sp flah tool se me hace muy dificil serian tan amables de ayudarme espero su respuesta gracias

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

hola k tal mi pregunta es la siguiente yo instale cwm recovery con la aplicacion ke dijo willie gomez mobileuncle tools y me funciono ala perfeccion  sin tantos procedimientos ahora mi pregunta es puedo instalar una rom directamente desde cwm recovery mi telefono es un blu vivo 4.3 ya he visto k aki hay unos tutoriales para instalar la rom jelli bean 4.1.1 pero se me dificulta mucho x k no puedo instalar los drivers k me pide el programa sp flash tool ,me podrian ayudar sus comentarios me van a servir mucho por k kiero arriesgarme podrian orientarme o si existe algun otro procedimiento para hacerlo gracias espero sus respuestas


----------



## williegomezt (Apr 26, 2013)

ralexi76 said:


> hola amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente puedo instalar una rom desde cwm recovery,yo instale el recovery con la aplicacion k deko willi en el post se llama mobileuncle tools y pues ya vi un tutorial aki xda developers pero se me hace bien complicado x k no puedo instalar los drivers en mi computadora para ke reconosca mi telefono ademas con el sp flah tool se me hace muy dificil serian tan amables de ayudarme espero su respuesta gracias
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------
> 
> hola k tal mi pregunta es la siguiente yo instale cwm recovery con la aplicacion ke dijo willie gomez mobileuncle tools y me funciono ala perfeccion  sin tantos procedimientos ahora mi pregunta es puedo instalar una rom directamente desde cwm recovery mi telefono es un blu vivo 4.3 ya he visto k aki hay unos tutoriales para instalar la rom jelli bean 4.1.1 pero se me dificulta mucho x k no puedo instalar los drivers k me pide el programa sp flash tool ,me podrian ayudar sus comentarios me van a servir mucho por k kiero arriesgarme podrian orientarme o si existe algun otro procedimiento para hacerlo gracias espero sus respuestas

Click to collapse



Si quieres instalar el rom de JB tienes que seguir el proceso de lopestom forzosamente. 

If you want to install the JB rom you need to follow lopestom process.


----------



## shouled (Apr 26, 2013)

ralexi76 said:


> hola amigos mi pregunta es la siguiente puedo instalar una rom desde cwm recovery,yo instale el recovery con la aplicacion k deko willi en el post se llama mobileuncle tools y pues ya vi un tutorial aki xda developers pero se me hace bien complicado x k no puedo instalar los drivers en mi computadora para ke reconosca mi telefono ademas con el sp flah tool se me hace muy dificil serian tan amables de ayudarme espero su respuesta gracias
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------
> 
> hola k tal mi pregunta es la siguiente yo instale cwm recovery con la aplicacion ke dijo willie gomez mobileuncle tools y me funciono ala perfeccion  sin tantos procedimientos ahora mi pregunta es puedo instalar una rom directamente desde cwm recovery mi telefono es un blu vivo 4.3 ya he visto k aki hay unos tutoriales para instalar la rom jelli bean 4.1.1 pero se me dificulta mucho x k no puedo instalar los drivers k me pide el programa sp flash tool ,me podrian ayudar sus comentarios me van a servir mucho por k kiero arriesgarme podrian orientarme o si existe algun otro procedimiento para hacerlo gracias espero sus respuestas

Click to collapse



Si tiene CWM, puede actualizar a JB sin necesidad de usar SPFT // If you have CWM, you can update to JB without using SPFT http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40628558&postcount=63


----------



## Breto (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe i'm lost.
I must be root to do IMEI´s back up...but in the procress to do root I can lose the IMEIs
How is this solved?
-------
Quizá este perdido
Debo ser root para hacer el backup del los IMEIs...pero en le proceos de hacer root puedo perder los IMEIS
Como se soluciona esto?


----------



## williegomezt (Apr 30, 2013)

Breto said:


> Maybe i'm lost.
> I must be root to do IMEI´s back up...but in the procress to do root I can lose the IMEIs
> How is this solved?
> -------
> ...

Click to collapse



Who said you loose IMEI for rooting your phone?


----------



## Breto (Apr 30, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> Who said you loose IMEI for rooting your phone?

Click to collapse



In the tut:

Go + ++ Go Back + + + up to find -> reboot system now. Select with POWER.



When you restart the phone, mark in ---> configuration ---> Security --> Unknown sources.
For more details see my other Thread --> Loss IMEIs

So you now have installed a upgraded SuperSU-v1.25.



This it! Your device is ROOTed.


----------



## lopestom (Apr 30, 2013)

Breto said:


> Maybe i'm lost.
> I must be root to do IMEI´s back up...but in the procress to do root I can lose the IMEIs
> How is this solved?
> -------
> ...

Click to collapse





Breto said:


> In the tut:
> 
> Go + ++ Go Back + + + up to find -> reboot system now. Select with POWER.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First: Execute ROOT never happen IMEI loss.
It's just to have safe and copy the file that you need the ROOT.
ROOT give permissions to use mobileuncletool. Without ROOT there is no way to use the application.

Second: Not all users who upgrade to JB lose the IMEI.
But we do not have a headache, should be prevented.

Third: With update - JB V07 - no loss IMEI!

*If you do not need ROOT and your device no loss IMEIs, then the choice is yours alone.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Primero: Ejecutar RAÍZ nunca suceda la pérdida IMEI.
Es sólo para tener seguro y copiar el archivo que necesita la raíz.
Raíz dan permisos para usar mobileuncletool. Sin RAÍZ no hay manera de utilizar la aplicación.

Segundo: No todos los usuarios que actualicen a JB perder el IMEI.
Pero no tenemos un dolor de cabeza, se debe prevenir.

Tercero: Con la actualización - JB V07 - sin pérdida de IMEI!

Si usted no tiene raíz y su dispositivo no había perdido IMEI, la elección es sólo tuya.


----------



## snpyjc (Apr 30, 2013)

I have read all the threads here about rooting and installing JB rom, but still having difficulties. I have a Vivo 4.3 D910a running ICS 4.0.4 with the original recovery 3, I am simply trying to root the device and when I followed the tut from lopestom it results in this:

-- Install /sdcard ...
E:signature verification failed
Signature verification failed.
Installation aborted.

I know it's a failure on my part to understand something or just incorrectly doing something so any help would be muc appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## lopestom (May 1, 2013)

See (in red) if the written words are the same? Like that?

If you really have a problem, is a lack of reading.
Exist Two versions for updated JB. V06 for use in spft (PC) and V07 for direct use in device (recovery).

Update process in the device is more convenient and fast. It is impossible to someone unable to update. Except you are with CWMv6 recovery, which was barred by the script file update V07. So for V07 must have the original recovery and correct file (*update_BLU-D910a-V07-GENERIC_T8134.zip*).
See here for tutorial    @shouled who want to upgrade to V07: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40628558&postcount=63 and click where he says to download: [download this file].

Always ask not offend. Members here are the BLU VIVO 4.3 excellent companions and always help. This is teamwork and why I never gave up having JB! I always thank    @williegomezt for helping me and encouraging me.
:angel:


snpyjc said:


> I have read all the threads here about rooting and installing JB rom, but still having difficulties. I have a Vivo 4.3 D910a running ICS 4.0.4 with the original recovery 3, I am simply trying to root the device and when I followed the tut from lopestom it results in this:
> 
> -- Install /sdcard ...
> E:signature verification failed
> ...

Click to collapse





grumpy old man said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this, I hope I'm in the correct thread.
> I need some help trying to update my Vivo 4.3 (D910a)  I have downloaded the official upgrade and followed the instructions.
> I am getting the following on the screen before rebooting my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse





grumpy old man said:


> My phone currently running JB version 4.0.4
> Kernel version 3.0.13
> 
> Trying to upgrade with JB Zip file 'BLU-D910A-V07-GENERIC-20130415'
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## snpyjc (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the response. One thing I can assure you of is that my problem is not due to a lack of reading as I have read hundreds of posts on these topics several times over, so I must just be failing to understand. The words in red are exactly what is happening to me, I'm not sure what you mean by pointing that out. I understand the update to JB methods and in fact can do the on device update to V07 since I do have the required file and the original recovery on my phone. I did not want to update to JB though, I wanted to stay on ICS and just root the phone, which is what I was attempting to do when I got the error that I posted. Thanks again.


----------



## lopestom (May 1, 2013)

snpyjc said:


> Thank you for the response. One thing I can assure you of is that my problem is not due to a lack of reading as I have read hundreds of posts on these topics several times over, so I must just be failing to understand. The words in red are exactly what is happening to me, I'm not sure what you mean by pointing that out. I understand the update to JB methods and in fact can do the on device update to V07 since I do have the required file and the original recovery on my phone. I did not want to update to JB though, I wanted to stay on ICS and just root the phone, which is what I was attempting to do when I got the error that I posted. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



If you stick with ICS and make ROOT is much simpler. Moreover, you can make a decision to upgrade JB later.
See ROOT thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Simple and easy process. Any questions, it is always good to ask.


----------



## snpyjc (May 2, 2013)

lopestom said:


> If you stick with ICS and make ROOT is much simpler. Moreover, you can make a decision to upgrade JB later.
> See ROOT thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> Simple and easy process. Any questions, it is always good to ask.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the continued help and for that thread, I had seen it and read through it previously, but I am unable to do that as I cannot get the phone to connect through adb, in fact the phone does not even recognize when usb is plugged in other than to charge.


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## MacGyver1138 (May 2, 2013)

snpyjc said:


> Thanks for the continued help and for that thread, I had seen it and read through it previously, but I am unable to do that as I cannot get the phone to connect through adb, in fact the phone does not even recognize when usb is plugged in other than to charge.

Click to collapse




Almost always USB drivers, then not have "USB Debugging" checked under Setting->Developers.

There are different USB drivers for the phone depending on what "mode" it's in:  Recovery vs Normal (and then 2 different modes of normal).

Add insult to injury Windows 7 and Windows 8 don't like unsigned drivers and Windows 8 doesn't even like to work with signed drives sometimes (even after running the exploits implicitly as an Administrator).

This wasn't meant to solve your issue, but point you in the right direction.  I had to find a computer running XP to root mine, after spending 3 hours screwing around with Windows 8, after moving over to the XP box, it took 5 minutes and everything worked as expected.


----------



## snpyjc (May 3, 2013)

MacGyver1138 said:


> Almost always USB drivers, then not have "USB Debugging" checked under Setting->Developers.
> 
> There are different USB drivers for the phone depending on what "mode" it's in:  Recovery vs Normal (and then 2 different modes of normal).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your response MacGyver. I know you weren't trying to solve my issue, but I wish I could say that I was able to get it figured out from what you said. I know it's a driver issue and I have tried solving it on two separate computers running Vista and one running XP without any luck, funny thing is that this phone has connected fine in the past on one of the Vista computers, just not now. I have tried several different USB cables and have tried enabling/disabling USB debugging many times, but still nothing. I also have other Android devices that I have been able to get to connect fine, so this one is driving me crazy.


----------



## lopestom (May 3, 2013)

snpyjc said:


> Thank you for your response MacGyver. I know you weren't trying to solve my issue, but I wish I could say that I was able to get it figured out from what you said. I know it's a driver issue and I have tried solving it on two separate computers running Vista and one running XP without any luck, funny thing is that this phone has connected fine in the past on one of the Vista computers, just not now. I have tried several different USB cables and have tried enabling/disabling USB debugging many times, but still nothing. I also have other Android devices that I have been able to get to connect fine, so this one is driving me crazy.

Click to collapse



Note or Desktop?

You saw indication of drivers I wrote in previous posts?

You can test for this:  [TUT] Instructions MTK6577 USB VCOM Driver Installation


*Win 7 x32 or x64??*


----------



## snpyjc (May 3, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Note or Desktop?
> 
> You saw indication of drivers I wrote in previous posts?
> 
> You can test for this:  [TUT] Instructions MTK6577 USB VCOM Driver Installation

Click to collapse



All desktops and yes, I have seen and tried that as well.


----------



## lopestom (May 3, 2013)

snpyjc said:


> All desktops and yes, I have seen and tried that as well.

Click to collapse



You can test with: AdbDriverInstaller.exe in post #278 an #283 ??

I'm leaving a driver for you. It has option for different SO. Test, let device as   @MacGyver1138 wrote.

****** PS: Delete all the drivers installed computer system. After you install this I sent. Every Attempt, the previous driver or any device should be removed. Connect the device in USB 2.0 or higher / faster.


----------



## snpyjc (May 3, 2013)

lopestom said:


> You can test with: AdbDriverInstaller.exe in post #278 an #283 ??
> 
> I'm leaving a driver for you. It has option for different SO. Test, let device as   @MacGyver1138 wrote.
> 
> ****** PS: Delete all the drivers installed computer system. After you install this I sent. Every Attempt, the previous driver or any device should be removed. Connect the device in USB 2.0 or higher / faster.

Click to collapse



OK, tested with AdbDriverInstaller and the phone does not show up on the device list.

Tried using the driver you provided there and no luck either.

I have been removing previous drivers/devices as well and have been using USB 2.0 ports.

Thanks again for all the assistance.


----------



## MacGyver1138 (May 3, 2013)

Well the only "far left field" things I can think of are NVRAM craziness regarding your USB.  So if you want to check that off the list, shut down the machine, and if it's a desktop, find and clear the CMOS via a jumper, and if it's a laptop, turn it off, unplug the power cord, remove the battery, and try to turn it on like that (drain what ever might be left in the caps).  Then go into the BIOS/UEFI and reconfigure you machines settings.  (this can screw up normal booting so beware) 

Like I said, "far left field", but I have seen this fix the "usb mouse doesn't work on one computer under any OS, but did last week, and still does on other computers" syndrome.  So you never know, you do seem to be having a USB problem.  You sounded like you knew what you were talking about, so I guessed at your tech level in regards to the BIOS and CMOS.  

The other left filed thing is the USB cable itself.  I have heard (but not seen myself) that some cheap USB cables don't do so well with ADB but work fine with normal transfers.  Like I said, sound unlikely, but I have read that.

Are you implicitly running the program as "Run as Administrator" from a right click?  That makes a difference on anything Vista and up, even if you are logged in with an Administrator account, unless you "Run as Administrator", the things you run are not run with administrative rights.  (Thanks Microsoft makes perfect sense.)

Other than that, I had to go to XP to make mine work in the end, so good luck.


----------



## anchit_89 (May 4, 2013)

hey guys! .... finally we have JB and the development on this device is not dead.... while browsing through xda forums, i came across
Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview which has now been ported to a number of devices including the old lineup of xperia devices...In my reading i found out that porting is based on CM10. So can we focus our development to have CM 10 based ROM for our device...so that we can also
open ourselves to the possibility of running Ubuntu on our very capable device.

Recently CM 10 nightlies were released for a no. of not so popular devices...so can we also team up with CM 10 guys by contacting them and 
asking them for helping us make CM10 for our device...cuz it will benefit the thousands of customers of Micromax, BLU and 
Gionee who have this phone model cuz these are clone devices! What say guys....let us seriously think about it and do something to extract more
value for our device.


----------



## xraider (May 4, 2013)

*BLU Vivo 4.3 D910a Root Method?*

Has anyone figured out a way to root the D910a version?

I used the Blu endorsed method to update to JB.  Received an email and downloaded the files.
Main flaw with Jelly Bean upgrade is the bug with the widgets disappearing after reboots.

So annoying!  And can't believe Blu would release this update without testing this!

Any way, been searching around and can't find...so any D910a owners have a way they can share?

Thanks!


----------



## lopestom (May 5, 2013)

xraider said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to root the D910a version?
> 
> I used the Blu endorsed method to update to JB.  Received an email and downloaded the files.
> Main flaw with Jelly Bean upgrade is the bug with the widgets disappearing after reboots.
> ...

Click to collapse



Even method for both models. See post williegomezt to put CWMv6 and then do the ROOT.

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MacGyver1138 (May 9, 2013)

xraider said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to root the D910a version?
> Main flaw with Jelly Bean upgrade is the bug with the widgets disappearing after reboots.

Click to collapse



Try this launcher instead.  I was originally using a hacked version of Trebuchet (stock CM launcher), but got sick of it erroring out on me.  This one is basically the "stock google launcher", I don't have a disappearing widget problem, and I'm thinking it's because of that bloated GO-EX launcher that Blu puts on there by default.  (It was the very first thing I deleted when I rooted my phone).

So try:

Launcher 4.1.1-2
(shows up as com.concentriclivers.launcher)

There are others that spin in 3D, or spin and talk, or whatever, but I prefer a simple stock launcher, and there are other "stock" ones out there too, but this guys was the only one that didn't have ads or beg for money.


----------



## colorlesstm (May 11, 2013)

*Vivo 4.3 Modem Issue*

Hello friends, thank u so much for your help before i finally succeeded and install android ver 4.1 on my vivo. but the problem i have before still did not fixed, my 3g connection isn't working (it shows me that i have 3g, but the internet isnt working) and when it works its impossible to use 1-20 kb speed ... i live in israel and im under Orange service.

some info about my phone:
android ver: 4.1.1
model number: blu vivo 4.3
karnel ver: 3.4.0
network: orange
mobile network type: gprs


----------



## Breto (May 14, 2013)

*Back up---Vuelta atras*

.Actualicé con las instrucciones de BLU y Yo tengo el mismo problema, ahora el telefono me pierde muchisimas llamadas, la conexion a internet se ha vuelto lentisima, whatsapp hace cosas muy raras....y todo esto aparte de perder funcionalidades que antes me gustaban.
Además se ha vuelto lentisimo.
Alguien me puede pasar el firmware de la version anterior(la de fabrica, 4.0.1) para la version 910i?

No puedo creer que hayan sacado una actualizacion con tantos fallos.

Gracias

----------------------
I upgraded with BLU's instructions and  I have the same problem, now the telephone loses lots of calls, the connection to Internet has turned slow, whatsapp does very rare things ....  apart from losing functionalities that before I liked. 
Besides, it has turned very slugish.
Can someone send me the firmware of the previous version (the factory one, 4.0.1) for the version 910i? 

I cannot believe that they have done an update with so many failures.

Thanks




colorlesstm said:


> Hello friends, thank u so much for your help before i finally succeeded and install android ver 4.1 on my vivo. but the problem i have before still did not fixed, my 3g connection isn't working (it shows me that i have 3g, but the internet isnt working) and when it works its impossible to use 1-20 kb speed ... i live in israel and im under Orange service.
> 
> some info about my phone:
> android ver: 4.1.1
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lopestom (May 15, 2013)

Breto said:


> .Actualicé con las instrucciones de BLU y Yo tengo el mismo problema, ahora el telefono me pierde muchisimas llamadas, la conexion a internet se ha vuelto lentisima, whatsapp hace cosas muy raras....y todo esto aparte de perder funcionalidades que antes me gustaban.
> Además se ha vuelto lentisimo.
> Alguien me puede pasar el firmware de la version anterior(la de fabrica, 4.0.1) para la version *910i*?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sí, usted puede volver a ICS! Sólo tenga CWMv6 en el dispositivo y seleccione "backup and restore --> restore". Elija lo que su modelo:
Aquí está el enlace para la copia de seguridad del sistema *D910a* proporcionada por MacGyver1138 con la ayuda de williegomezt:Descargar --> 479MB

Aquí está el enlace para la copia de seguridad del sistema *D910i* proporcionada por lopestom con la ayuda de williegomezt:
Descargar - part 1 --> 60MB
Descargar - part 2 --> 60MB
Descargar - part 3 --> 60MB
Descargar - part 4 --> 55MB

Si usted no sabe cómo restaurar, a continuación, leer todo acerca de esto en mensajes anteriores.
Yo incluso probé en mi dispositivo ahora [2013-05-15].
-----------------------------------------------------
Yes, you can go back to ICS! Just having CWMv6 on your device and choose "backup and restore --> restore". Select what is your model:
Here is the link for the *D910a* system backup provided by MacGyver1138 with the help of williegomezt:Click me --> 479MB

Here is the links for the *D910i* system backup provided by lopestom with the help of williegomezt:
Click me - part 1 --> 60MB
Click me - part 2 --> 60MB
Click me - part 3 --> 60MB
Click me - part 4 --> 55MB

If you do not know how to restore, then read all about these in previous posts.
I even tested it on my phone now  [2013-05-15].


----------



## Breto (May 15, 2013)

He pedido a BLU que me envie algo para deshacer el proceso...me han dejado tirado.


----------



## Breto (May 17, 2013)

Thanks to Lopestone...I could restore my ICS ROM...


----------



## mingdoh (May 24, 2013)

*Error Message in SPFT*

Hey all! I've been trying to follow this thread.  I just obtained a BLU VIVO 4.3a and am finally getting around to rooting it.

I've been following williegomezt's instructions per this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33100711&postcount=51

I managed to get the drivers installed, and was in the process of flashing the recovery.img to the phone.  I was looking forward to a CWM recovery screen.  However, this happened:




I assume this means I haven't backed up the existing ROM or something?  Can someone help me?

EDIT:

I may not be understanding correctly, but by doing this am I upgrading to Jelly Bean?  Can I stay with 4.0.4 and still root the phone!  Apologies for my naivete.


----------



## Breto (May 24, 2013)

If you use the williegomezt's instruction you instal CWM.
Then you can use the back up of #314. If you use the lopeston's one, you'll get root too.

The instructions given by Lopestone....thanks, one more time to him.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Espero que el "driver" del teléfono esté instalada correctamente como he escrito antes.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...6&postcount=10

Sí, estás en lo correcto en todo. El archivo "scatter.txt" de williegomezt se puede utilizar para colocar el [recovery.img] (CWMv6). No te olvides de descomprimir el archivo rar y guarde el "recovery.img" en una carpeta de fácil acceso.
Cuando se abre el "MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" por SPFT, debe seleccionar sólo la opción "RECOVERY" y haga clic en la palabra "RECOVERY". Abra una ventana para seleccionar [recovery.img]. Seleccione el archivo [recovery.img] williegomezt y confirme con Abrir.

Con el teléfono apagado y sin la batería, seleccione la opción "DOWLOAD". Se abrirá una opción "YES" y confirme eso. Conecte el teléfono (sin la batería) en el cable USB. Inicia el proceso de transferencia.
Mire la barra de estado del SPFT (nada de que preocuparse, no hay necesidad de hacer nada). Usted debe ver que se inicie:
----> Bar RED ---> Bar YELLOW --> Green Circle
=> Desconecte cable USB. Reinicie el teléfono en CWM Reboot (POWER y VOL +).

Después de CWM instalado, debe tener los 4 archivos descomprimidos al crear una carpeta llamada [clockworkmod]. Coloque toda la carpeta en sdcard así aparece: 
Code:
clockworkmod\backup\2012-11-17.07.23.13Desconecte el teléfono y conecte CWM. Con VOL - o VOL + elegir opción y botón de encendido de prensa: "backup and restore" -> "restore" ahora lo ves (2012-11-17.07.23.13), confirmar. El proceso de restauración comienza para ICS. Cuando haya terminado, vuelva a (+ + + Go Back + + +) y confirm (reboot system now).


----------



## mingdoh (May 24, 2013)

Right.  I understand that I need to install CWM v6 for the D910a.  And I do intend to install lopestom's ICS backup once I do that.

However, I can't quite get around to installing CWM in the first place, per the error screen above.  Should I try to contact lopestom or williegomezt directly?

Before I do so, let me also express my gratitude towards these two for paving the way for the BLU VIVO root.



Breto said:


> If you use the williegomezt's instruction you instal CWM.
> Then you can use the back up of #314. If you use the lopeston's one, you'll get root too.
> 
> The instructions given by Lopestone....thanks, one more time to him.

Click to collapse


----------



## williegomezt (May 24, 2013)

mingdoh said:


> Right.  I understand that I need to install CWM v6 for the D910a.  And I do intend to install lopestom's ICS backup once I do that.
> 
> However, I can't quite get around to installing CWM in the first place, per the error screen above.  Should I try to contact lopestom or williegomezt directly?
> 
> Before I do so, let me also express my gratitude towards these two for paving the way for the BLU VIVO root.

Click to collapse



You don't need CWM to root your phone.

For rooting you phone just use this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Lopestom backup is D910i, are you trying to convert D910a to D910i, otherwise, there's no reason to install lopestom ICS backup


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## nimo1996 (Jun 3, 2013)

*mmx a90s*



lopestom said:


> Sí, usted puede volver a ICS! Sólo tenga CWMv6 en el dispositivo y seleccione "backup and restore --> restore". Elija lo que su modelo:
> Aquí está el enlace para la copia de seguridad del sistema *D910a* proporcionada por MacGyver1138 con la ayuda de williegomezt:Descargar --> 479MB
> 
> Aquí está el enlace para la copia de seguridad del sistema *D910i* proporcionada por lopestom con la ayuda de williegomezt:
> ...

Click to collapse




how can i restore this backup in micromax a90s ???


----------



## lopestom (Jun 7, 2013)

nimo1996 said:


> how can i restore this backup in micromax a90s ???

Click to collapse



Are you sure you want to go back to ICS?

To A90s device is necessary to put the STOCK *ICS* ROM itself mmx own company.

Or if you want to put this up BLU VIVO 4.3 *ICS*, you should use recovery CWMv6 for this.


----------



## celesus (Jun 15, 2013)

Heeeeeeellooooo!!! Is there a Cianogen Mod for Vivo 4.3?

Sent from my VIVO 4.3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jun 28, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Yes, you can go back to ICS! Just having CWMv6 on your device and choose "backup and restore --> restore". Select what is your model:
> (...)
> 
> Here is the links for the *D910i* system backup provided by lopestom with the help of williegomezt:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,

I already asked Tom, but let me ask here as well:

I have D910i. I downloaded the 4 RAR files for ICS. Do I need to unzip them first before putting them on SD card, or do I put the RAR files on SD card?

Thanx vatos.


----------



## lopestom (Jun 28, 2013)

RemoWilliams said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I already asked Tom, but let me ask here as well:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, unzip files make a create a folder [clockworkmod]. This folder your copy in your sdcard.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jun 28, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Yes, unzip files make a create a folder [clockworkmod]. This folder your copy in your sdcard.

Click to collapse



Oops, problem:

I want to do the final step for ICS install:

_Just having CWMv6 on your device and choose "backup and restore --> restore"_

But how do I start CWM? I tried the same as I did in your _[TUT] HOW TO ROOT BLU VIVO 4.3 D910i - ROM JB 4.1.1_ when I installed [UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.34.zip]:

_With the phone turned off, press POWER and VOL +. Appears CWM v6_

---> But CWM does not appear anymore! I get the standard menu. Why is that? How do I start CWM?


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jun 28, 2013)

*One step further -> Next problem*



RemoWilliams said:


> Oops, problem:
> 
> I want to do the final step for ICS install:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Okay, I am one step further: Apparently, every time you want to boot into cwm, you need to repeat the flash tool steps in [HOW TO PUT CWM v6.0.1.2 by williegomezt] 

Will try restore tomorrow.

Update 20130629: ICS restore went OK! (Thanx Lopestom, Williegomez for tutorials).
+: I have more free RAM now, phone is not sluggish anymore.
-: Camera video recording: Loses focus every now and then (I also had this issue in ICS when I first bought the phone. It was solved when I upgraded to JB. And now the problem is back ).


----------



## rederikus (Jul 1, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> I'm back from my weekend trip. So here's the deal. This is the recovery image, this is not a generic CMW, I had to create it for this phone, my phone is a 910a, so I don't know if this will work on 910i
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an error when I use SPFT.  I downloaded and installed the MT6577 USB VCOM (for the BLU Viv0 d910a) drivers from http://www.filecrop.com/MT6575-USB-VCOM-drivers.html and they installed fine.

I then followed your instructions for loading your recovery.img file to my phone.  I got as far as the blue load line and then I get the SPFT error below







and then it stops.

Any ideas?


----------



## williegomezt (Jul 2, 2013)

rederikus said:


> I have an error when I use SPFT.  I downloaded and installed the MT6577 USB VCOM (for the BLU Viv0 d910a) drivers from http://www.filecrop.com/MT6575-USB-VCOM-drivers.html and they installed fine.
> 
> I then followed your instructions for loading your recovery.img file to my phone.  I got as far as the blue load line and then I get the SPFT error below
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I no longer have a Blu Vivo, I have switched to Samsung Galaxy Grand. 

I don't know why the error and I don't have the phone to test.

Regards.


----------



## rederikus (Jul 2, 2013)

williegomezt said:


> I no longer have a Blu Vivo, I have switched to Samsung Galaxy Grand.
> 
> I don't know why the error and I don't have the phone to test.
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Thanks willie.  I am not sure that I shall be keeping the BLU Vivo for much longer.  It's my fist Android phone and as a test phone it has been a good learning experience.  My son has a Samsung G4 and that is a far superior phone.  I am gonna get me one of them in a month or so.

Thanks again.


----------



## williegomezt (Jul 3, 2013)

rederikus said:


> Thanks willie.  I am not sure that I shall be keeping the BLU Vivo for much longer.  It's my fist Android phone and as a test phone it has been a good learning experience.  My son has a Samsung G4 and that is a far superior phone.  I am gonna get me one of them in a month or so.
> 
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



If you need dual sim, like in Blu Vivo, get a Samsung Galaxy Grand. This phone is far better than Blu, more developers work on it and since it's Samsung there's already a lot of apps and widgets from SG 4 ported to Grand. Obviously SG 4 is far better than Grand, but again, if you need Dual Sim, the Grand is your option


----------



## lopestom (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Brothers,

Join this with me...........

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43398794&postcount=9390


----------



## timuraes (Jul 10, 2013)

*Low mic volume*

Is there somebody still looking how to improve low mic volume?


----------



## lopestom (Jul 10, 2013)

timuraes said:


> Is there somebody still looking how to improve low mic volume?

Click to collapse



With ROOT!

Use mobileuncletool.apk for more better options in volume.


----------



## timuraes (Jul 12, 2013)

*Low mic volume*

I found major hardware problem in my phone. Between the mic and the plastic body inside the phone there is a  protective rubber piece. The hole on that rubber piece is on a OPPOSITE  side to the mic hole. Once I remove it, people start to here me perfect. But you need to use screwdriver and tweezers in order to do that. I can post the pictures of how to do that if somebody need it.


----------



## Breto (Jul 18, 2013)

Please put some ...I have the same problem


----------



## nicamel (Jul 18, 2013)

timuraes said:


> I found major hardware problem in my phone. Between the mic and the plastic body inside the phone there is a  protective rubber piece. The hole on that rubber piece is on a OPPOSITE  side to the mic hole. Once I remove it, people start to here me perfect. But you need to use screwdriver and tweezers in order to do that. I can post the pictures of how to do that if somebody need it.

Click to collapse





Please make a video showing the entire procedure from the disassembly..Thank


----------



## Breto (Jul 18, 2013)

I did it!!!
It was very easy....but with the excitement I didnt take any photo.
Take out all cards and battery....use the screwdriver in all the screws you can see.
In the upperside, where the USB is, you can get into your nail and surrounding the back cover of the plastic body you can take it out..
Then you can see the rubber piece that timuraes says..with the tweezers you can remove it easily.
Assemble it again.
Now they can hear me.


----------



## RemoWilliams (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the mic. But I decided to check anyway... Looks like the rubber piece in my phone is placed correctly (See attached pictures: I also took it out so you can see the orientation of the hole a bit better).


----------



## Breto (Sep 17, 2013)

Anybody knows where can I buy a spare battery?

Thanks


----------



## williegomezt (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how to root a Vivo 4.3 phone from Blu Products?

It came with Android 4.0.4

Regards


----------



## nicamel (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone ever tested this rom 4.2.2 to Vivo 4.3 and a90s 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447248



I installed this rom, ran well but with some bugs, let's wait if he put another rom with bugs fixed


----------



## NautTboy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a bit late in the game. 35 pages long, I went up to 10 and skip.  So is there a driver for BLU PRODUCTIONS yet or just use generic Android SDK and it should work?  I only want to root and install fonts.  BLU already did a good job without installing all those bloat apps.

BLU Quattro 5.7 HD


----------



## Breto (Oct 11, 2013)

Does anuone know a compatible baterry with BLU VIVO 4.3?
I dont find anything

Thanks


----------



## Roinoir1 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Blu Vivo 4.3 - Not turning on.*

Sup folks? been following through the thread and hit a snag. Maybe someone can help me as well...

I managed to root my device with mobileuncle.  Managed to get to the point where you use the SPFT to 
format.  After that, I couldn't get the device to download or upgrade firmware without getting message;

"Please make sure all images are checked to be downloaded for 'Firmware Upgrade'"

Whenever I download a recovery to the phone I get error 8038.
The current status of my phone is bricked - I cannot make it power on, although the drivers load when
I connect without a battery.  Any idea how to move forward?


----------



## Gword256 (Feb 25, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Gword256 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bricked my phone now.  I can get the phone past the splash screen and into USB debugging and USB storage and setting but nothing more.  Not even to the home screen.

I managed to get CWM installed somehow and get into CMW-based recovery v6.0.1.2 and I try to install the stock "BLU_D910a_V01_GENERIC 2012-08-27 11.13.zip" file but keep getting Installation aborted messages.

I'm stuck for tonight.


----------



## JorGonHer (May 19, 2014)

*Step by Step instructions How To Flash Blu Vivo 4.3*

Hello,

Where can I find the Step by Step instructions on how to install CWM in order to flash my Blue Vivo 4.3 to FeatherLiteEdition][JB][4.2.2]
The original post does not specify this instructions and I don't want to break my phone.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lopestom (May 20, 2014)

JorGonHer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where can I find the Step by Step instructions on how to install CWM in order to flash my Blue Vivo 4.3 to FeatherLiteEdition][JB][4.2.2]
> The original post does not specify this instructions and I don't want to break my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash with this instructions:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38377684

But your device can have a new version CWM Touch (CWMv6.0.4.4). Download file here and follow that's instructions....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48517830







Sent from my LIFE PLAY using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JorGonHer (May 20, 2014)

lopestom said:


> You can flash with this instructions:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38377684
> 
> But your device can have a new version CWM Touch (CWMv6.0.4.4). Download file here and follow that's instructions....
> ...

Click to collapse



You Rock ... Thank You!


----------



## IsabellaX (Aug 10, 2014)

*headphone mic*



RemoWilliams said:


> I don't have a problem with the mic. But I decided to check anyway... Looks like the rubber piece in my phone is placed correctly (See attached pictures: I also took it out so you can see the orientation of the hole a bit better).

Click to collapse



dont mean to bug u, but i have a quick question i was wondering if u might know the answer to.. i bought my blu vivo 4.3 for $14 ebay because it has a bad mic and thats not a big issue for me cause i use it as a mp3 player and camera but i saw ur pics on here and took mine apart to see if the rubber peice was blocking the mic, it was not the case... but i was wondering if the mic in the phone goes bad will it not pick up from mics in headphones either?.. i have 3 sets of headphones with mics and none work on it


----------

